# Sorry aber ich bin total sauer :-(



## Ancient_Alien (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo erstmal,

sorry ich muss mir leider jetzt hier auch mal luft machen. 

Ich habe am 24.05 mein bestelltes Spectral Ex 9.0 in Größe xs im Showroom abgeholt. Am gleichen Tag musste ich feststellen, das der Rahmen direkt über der Dämpferaufnahme eine Delle hat. Dies habe ich gleich per E-Mail reklamiert und das Bike am 26.05 wieder persönlich im Showroom abgegeben da man mir am 25.05. bei der "Super" Hotline patzige und unqualifizierte Aussagen geliefert hat. Bisweilen hat mein Auto 480 km mehr auf dem Tacho gehabt und E-Mails mit Rücksendescheinen da hätte ich 3 Bikes zurückschicken können. Im Showroom wurde mir hoch und heilig versprochen, das der bereits gezahlte Kaufpreis mit dem neu bestellten Bike verrechnet wird und mir das Bike entgeltfrei zugesandt wird. Am 02.06 kam eine E-mail das mein Bike binnen 48 Stunden versandt wird? Am 04.06. kam der Kaufpreis zurück? Ein Anruf hat wieder nicht geholfen, ausser, das ich einen Rückruf bekommen sollte der nicht erfolgt ist.

Was soll ich jetzt tun? 

Vielleicht liesst das ja jetzt ein Mitarbeiter von Canyon und kann mir mal unverbindlich weiterhelfen.
ich bin jetzt nämlich wirklich echt mal total sauer.


----------



## Ancient_Alien (11. Juni 2014)

Nachtrag: Mein Leiden geht leider weiter.
Ich habe den Kaufpreis nochmal überwiesen und habe das telefonisch mit einer Mitarbeiterin besprochen. Das Bike wurde gestern auch abgeschickt ich habe eine Sendungsnummer "Wunderbar" aber leider wurde das Paket per Nachnahme versendet. Ich habe deshalb wieder bei Canyon angerufen da das so nicht ausgemacht war. Leider war die Mitarbeiterin, mit alles besprochen wurde heute leider nicht im Haus. So jetzt warte ich wieder auf einen Rückruf, da ich das bike bestimmt nicht 2 mal bezahle und auch keine Nachnahmegebühr.
So langsam frag ich mich ob ich Suaheli rede.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aurell (15. Juni 2014)

Servus Leidensgenosse,

ich kann Dir ähnliches berichten. Ich habe mir das Spectral AL 9.0 SL gegönnt und auch mit Qualitätsproblemen. Bei mir fingen am Hinterrad die Speichen das Klingeln an. Darauf hin habe ich auch die so super kompetente Servicehotline angerufen und das ganze reklamiert. Dort wurde mir auch nur gesagt ich soll das ganze Rad einsenden. Die Bearbeitung wurde dann so ca. 5 Wochen dauern bekam ich als Auskunft. Was ich nicht einsah und meine Meinung der Mitarbeiterin an der Hotline mitteilte. Darauf hat mich Abends noch ein anderer Mitarbeiter von Canyon zurück gerufen. Der konnte aber auch nichts anderes machen. Sie waren unfähig von sich aus darauf zukommen einen Laufradsatz zum Tausch raus zu schicken.

Daraufhin habe DTSwiss angerufen und sofort die Auskunft erhalten, ich sollte meinen Laufradsatz inkl. Kopie der Canyon Rechnung einschicken. Dauer der Bearbeitung ca. 3 Wochen.

Danach habe ich Canyon am 27.05.2014 eine nicht so nette E-Mail mit einer ordentlichen konstruktiver Kritik geschrieben. Darin habe ich über den nicht vorhanden Service im Aftersales Market geschrieben, aber auch und über den Kunden von gestern welcher der Kunde von morgen sein kann. Man soll es kaum glauben darauf habe ich diese Woche von Canyon einen Rückruf eines Complaint Managers erhalten um über meine Kritik und mein Problem zu sprechen. Im dem Gespräch wurde mir auch zugesichert das man bei einem Bike von 3.499,- € etwas mehr Spielraum gehabt hätte und mir einen Laufradsatz zum Tausch hätte schicken können. Da ich aber in der Zwischenzeit einen gebrauchten Laufradsatz für 350,- € gekauft habe um weiter fahren zu können, wollte er mir jetzt einen Gutschein für den Online Shop zukommen lassen. Besonders weil ich schon die Original Laufräder auf Dichtmilch umgerüstet hatte. War eine richtige große Sauerei die Reifen umzuziehen.

Aber am Samstag den 14.06.2014 habe ich den 2. Defekt. Jetzt blockiert der Shifter fürs Schaltwerk und ich durfte auf dem 3. größten Ritzel nach Hause humpeln. Was in etwa eine Strecke von 20 km waren da ich eine große Runde gefahren bin. Aktuell bin ich wieder richtig sauer.

Heute bekommt der Complaint Manager mit dem ich diese KW gesprochen hatte eine weitere E-Mail die nicht nett ist aber auch nicht ausfallend. Bin gespannt wie sich Canyon jetzt aus der Affäre ziehen wird.

Ich kann Dir auch nur raten eine entsprechende E-Mail an Canyon zuschreiben. Ich habe dafür über den Punkt „Kontakt“ auf der Homepage gegangen und den Punkt „Was können wir besser machen“ gewählt. So geht das ganze an die Complaint Abteilung. Dort findest Du vielleicht Gehör und Du bekommst eine Lösung für Dein Problem.

Wäre super wenn Du berichtest wie sich Canyon bei Dir anstellt.


----------



## filiale (15. Juni 2014)

Man sollte immer an eines denken: Versender können diese Preise nur machen weil sie knapp kalkulieren. Der Kunde ohne Probleme kann sich freuen, der mit Problemen wird diese knappe Kalkulation zu spüren bekommen.

Ein Versender (egal welcher) läßt nur den Rahmen herstellen. Wenn also Deine Felge kaputt geht, kann Canyon nichts dafür, genauso wenig wie bei Deinem Shifter. Das sind Qualitätsprobleme der Zulieferer die jeden treffen können, egal welche Fahrradmarke man kauft. Egal ob Du Vorort oder beim Versender kaufts, beide leiten die defekten Teile nur weiter und treten als Vermittler auf. Das kostet Zeit. Beim Händler Vorort weniger weil er nicht so viele Kunden hat, beim Versender wie Canyon wesentlich länger weil diese tausende Kunden bedienen müssen. Wenn man nun der Service verbessern möchte, muß man die Leute besser ausbilden und grundlegen mehr Personal einstellen. Dann aber läßt sich der Preis nicht mehr halten und der Vorteil vom Versender geht verloren.


----------



## Livanh (15. Juni 2014)

Aurell schrieb:


> Speichen das Klingeln an
> Jetzt blockiert der Shifter fürs Schaltwerk


----------



## damianfromhell (15. Juni 2014)

Beim lokalen bekommt man sofort ersatz  der schickt den des defekte teil ein und bekommt meist ein neuteil zurück . Kost also kaum zeit^^

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanz-hanz (15. Juni 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Beim lokalen bekommt man sofort ersatz  der schickt den des defekte teil ein und bekommt meist ein neuteil zurück . Kost also kaum zeit^^



...und von was träumst Du Nachts?


----------



## damianfromhell (15. Juni 2014)

ich träume net von... wenn bei uns nen kunde kommt der sein rad vor nem monat gekauft hat und der hat einen defekten schalthebel tauschen wir auf kulanz.... wenn das rad schon nen jahr alt ist oder 2 und arg gerockt den ist des natürlich immer was anderes weil des schwer unter die garantie zu mauscheln ist


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Juni 2014)

Hi,

ich kann deinen/euren Ärger gut verstehen. Wenn ich ein Bike für zwei-, drei- oder gar viertausend Euro kaufe, erwarte ich mir - egal, ob Versender oder Händler vor Ort, dass das Bike keine Mängel hat und ohne Einschränkung funktioniert. Und zwar für mehr als 100km. Damit ist eigentlich schon alles gesagt.

Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist - was durch Produktions- oder Setupfehler mal passieren kann, wir sind alle nur Menschen, die auch mal Fehler machen - erwarte ich mir, dass meine Reklamation ernsthaft, schnell und sorfältig geprüft wird und mir Möglichkeiten angeboten werden, damit das Problem schnell und sauber behoben wird.

Schließlich liegt für mich als Ottonormalbiker das Geld auch nicht auf der Straße, sondern will erst mal verdient werden, damit man sich in größeren (jahrelangen) Abständen mal ein neues Bike leisten kann.

Alles andere - genau wie eure oben beschriebenen Erfahrungen - ist nur ärgerlich. Man kann nur hoffen, dass eure Beschwerden was bei Canyon bewegen und dass ihr vor allem als Gegenwert für euer Geld fehlerfreie und funktionierende Bikes bekommt.

lg speedy


----------



## noocelo (15. Juni 2014)

... die bisherigen erfahrungen hier decken sich leider mit meinen eigenen.

exemplarisch: an meinem aktuellen canyon verabschiedete sich auf den ersten 200 metern (!) das schaltwerk (sichtprüfung vorher war ok). erst nach zig mails/telefonaten und vielen wochen bekam ich ersatz. leider reagierte canyon auch bei mir erst adäquat nachdem ich deutlicher wurde.

"Für Fragen, Beratung sowie Service vor und nach dem Kauf sind wir ebenfalls für Dich da." - kann ich leider nur bedingt bestätigen.

ist mein zweites und letztes canyon. und wegen der kalkulation und einem funktionierenden qualitäts-management/after-sales: geld für eine neue protz-hütte war da.


----------



## Ancient_Alien (15. Juni 2014)

Also ich berichte weiter. Am Freitag Mittag kam dann mein Spectral Ex mit DHL leider mussste ich mir den Kaufpreis + Frachtkosten noch einmal bei meinen Eltern leihen um das Bike endlich in Empfang zu nehmen. Mein Mann hat den Karton oben aufgemacht und siehe da es war wieder eine Delle im Oberrohr, diesmal oben. OK, soweit so gut. Ich habe diesmal meinen Mann gebet dort anzurufen, da ich mittlerweile keinen Nerv mehr hatte. Komischerweise hat man dann meinen Mann sofort zu einem Mitarbeiter weitergeleitet, der wohl für solche "Problemfälle" zuständig ist. Warum geht das nicht wenn da eine Frau anruft? Mich hat man immer doof abgewimmelt. Da wohl mit der Zeit eh Kratzer und warscheinlich Steinschläge in den Rahmen kommen fahre ich das Bike jetzt so wie es ist. Allerdings bekommen wir jetzt eine Gutschrift, die 3.099,-- Euro doppelzahlung und die Frachtkosten wieder zurückerstattet. Heute habe ich die ersten 50 km mit dem Teil gefahren und ich bin jetzt zufrieden. Ich werde das Bike jetzt fahren bis es auseinanderfällt, trotzdem war es wohl so leid mir das tut das letzt Bike was ich dort geholt habe. Solch einen Ärger hätte ich mit einem örtlichen Händler wohl nicht gehabt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (15. Juni 2014)

... also dann: gute fahrt!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. Juni 2014)

Jepp, wünsche ich dir auch !

lg speedy


----------



## Ancient_Alien (15. Juni 2014)

Dankeschön . 

Es wäre trotzdem schön wenn sich andere Bikehersteller auch mal dazu entschliessen könnten Rahmen in größe XS herzustellen, da es auch kleine Menschen gibt. Nur aus dem Grund weil es das einzige Bike war was für mich gepasst hat habe ich das auch gekauft....


----------



## rnReaper (16. Juni 2014)

Als Neukunde bei Canyon habe ich den Service noch net in Anspruch genommen, verstehe aber wenn man unzufrieden ist, wenn die Leistung ausbleibt.
Aber meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass es auch beim örtlichen Händler nicht viel besser ist.
Ich habe viele Sachen austauschen müssen .. am Ende musste ich mindestens die Arbeitszeit zahlen, oder ich habe selbst gekauft und geschraubt. 
Kleine Geschichte= Mein hinteres Laufrad hatte wohl n Schlag. Die Kollegen im Fachhandel haben es für mich zentriert. Das musste ich bezahlen. Den Weg nach Hause (4km Schotter) abgefahren - LR wieder am Eiern. Ich direkt wieder hin.
Erklärung: "Ja, das muss sich erst mal setzen" .. LR wieder neu zentriert - ich musste noch mal Zahlen.
Wieder nach Hause - wieder am Eiern - wieder hin - "da muss wohl n neues LR her.. können wir bestellen"
Ich hab mir dann selbst eins gekauft, weil einfach günstiger und habe das hingebracht (war abgesprochen).
Altes Laufrad raus, neues Laufrad rein - Ich durfte wieder zahlen. Hab zwar n Max gemacht, da ich schon zwei mal geblecht hatte und das wohl net hätte sein müssen, aber gab net mal n kleinen Rabatt oder ähnliches.
Wie sinnvoll eine "Inspektion" beim Fachhändler ist muss ich wohl auch nicht erwähnen. Die kann man sich auch schenken. Wollten, das ich neue Bremsbelege bezahle, weil die alten ja schon "Ratzekahl" gefahren sind. Ich habe drauf bestanden, das sie nicht neu gemacht werden, weil noch ca 1,5mm Belag auf jeder Platte für die Hinterbremse waren. Gab nur unverständliches Kopfschütteln.

Also.. Es gibt sicher auch top-Händler .. Aber man sollte heutzutage nicht zuviel erwarten.. Kochen alle nur mit Wasser.


----------



## Aurell (16. Juni 2014)

So habe endlich Canyon erreicht und bin gleich zum Complaint Manager duch gestellt worden. Hat 3 Anrufe gedauert bis endlich mal ein Berater frei war. Jetzt soll ein neuer Shifter raus geschickt werden. Ja aber nur wenn Sie einen erübrigen können. 

Bin jetzt mal gespannt ob Sie einen übrig haben und was Canyon macht wenn keiner raus geschickt werden kann. Soll sogar einen Kostenfreigabe für die Montage durch einen Fachhändler erhalten. Aber welcher Fachhändler schraubt denn freiwillig an einem Canyon Bike rum. 

An rnReaper:

Mit den Fachhändlern habe ich ähnliches erlebt aber habe diesen dann gewechselt und habe mit dem Fachhändler bei dem ich dann mein Scott gekauft hatte gut Erfahrung gemacht.

Aber jetzt mit Canyon mache ich gerade die schlechste Erfahrung die ich je gemacht mit einem Bike Kauf gemacht habe. 

Ob ich mir jemals wieder ein Canyon kaufe ist fraglich . . . . . . .

Ich bereue es das ich nicht wie geplant mir richtig was Gutes gegönnt habe. Wollte mir eigentlich ein Liteville 301 auf bauen. Schade das ich das ich umgesetzt habe.


----------



## Hillside (16. Juni 2014)

rnreaper schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine Geschichte



Da bist Du wohl bei einem sehr speziellen Händler gelandet. Außerdem gibt es ja Gewährleistung.

Versender bieten tolle Ausstattung für das Geld, aber im Schadensfall dauert es meist deutlich länger als beim Händler. Nach Ablauf der Gewährleistung ist das auch kein großes Problem für die, die das meiste selbst machen können und wollen. Wenn das Rad aber mal zum Hersteller muss, sind die Wartezeiten schon enorm. Das liegt auch am Versand, aber nicht nur. Es gibt auch Hersteller, bei denen innerhalb eines Jahres ab Kauf ein Ersatzrad gestellt wird, wenn das Rad durch die Reparatur ausfällt. Das motiviert Hersteller und Händler natürlich zusätzlich dazu, dass Du das Rad schnell wieder zurück hast. Andere geben z. B. beim Dämpferreparatur innerhalb von 24 Stunden einen Ersatzdämpfer.

Dass Versender enger kalkulieren und das nicht bieten, ist klar. Ich erwarte das auch gar nicht, denn dafür bieten sie eben niedrigere Preise. Ich möchte aber nicht so tun, als hätten Versender nur Vorteile und keine Nachteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbhb (16. Juni 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Beim lokalen bekommt man sofort ersatz  der schickt den des defekte teil ein und bekommt meist ein neuteil zurück . Kost also kaum zeit^^
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2



Also der Aussage möchte ich dann doch widersprechen. Mein Cube Fully habe ich beim lokalen Händler gekauft. Hatte dann im Gardasee-Urlaub einen defekten Freilauf. Bin als nach meinem Urlaub zum Händler und habe das Problem bei ihm abgeliefert. Damals dachte ich auch noch, dass gibt eine schnelle Lösung. Das hat alles zusammen gute 250-300 KM Fahrerei gekostet, zig Anrufe mit Terminvereinbarungen die dann nichts gebracht haben da die Teile dann doch nicht da waren, oder es falsche waren. Der Quatsch hat mich gut 4 Monate gekostet. Das Personal war recht überfordert und der Chef hat beim Thema "Kundenbindung" komplett geschlafen. 

Mein Fatty ist aus England. Schnell geliefert, aber mit defektem Schaltwerk. Ein Anruf und eine Mail mit Foto und das Ding war 10 Tage später in meinem Postkasten. 

Mittlerweile kaufen alle meine Freunde entweder online, oder bei einem der großen Fahrrad-Discountern. Selbst die Werkstatt ist bei den Fachhändlern, die ich kennen lernen "durfte" weit unter dem was diese Discounter bieten.


----------



## damianfromhell (17. Juni 2014)

Na den glückwunsch. 
Im normalfall ist es aber problemlos. Es gibt immer fälle wo es schwierig ist. Ein standard freilauf von shimano ist für gewöhnlich kein problem..... wenn der rattenschwanz dahinter nicht noch ewig lang ist 

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Twenty9er (17. Juni 2014)

Der wievielte Thread ist das wo man lesen kann das bei Canyon was schief läuft und beim Händler auch? Ich habe bei Canyon gute und beim Händler schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, bei anderen ist es umgekehrt....


----------



## chumbajk1 (17. Juni 2014)

ich bin immernoch der meinung,dass es mehr von den mitarbeitern abhängt.die einen geben sich mehr mühe,die anderen weniger

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## damianfromhell (17. Juni 2014)

Det sollte vorraussetzung sein. Aber mal von ab bei der heutigen geiz ist geil mentalität den noch meckern weil ja der service net stimmt (hat man ja auch nicht für gezahlt) des schon fast etwas dreist

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ancient_Alien (17. Juni 2014)

Bei mir war von Geiz ist geil menatalität nicht die Rede. Wenn es für meine Körpergrösse noch woanders ein Bike gegeben hätte, das für mich passt und ein All Mountain gewesen wäre dann wäre es mir wirklich extrem Wurscht gewesen von welchem Hersteller das Bike eben ist. Komischerweise ist die bereits am Freitag angekündigte E-Mail worin mir alles noch einmal bestätigt werden sollte bis heute noch nicht angekommen und als mein Mann versucht hat noch einmal dort anzurufen waren wieder mal die Mitarbeiter der Service Nummer in einem Lehrgang. Gut kann man sehen wie mann will Lehrgänge sind immer gut aber dann die Service Nummer völlig unbesetzt zu lassen finde ich auch nicht gerade Kundenorientiert. Vor allen Dingen würde ich mir wünschen, das ich jetzt dann doch diese Woche noch meinen doppelt gezahlten Kaufpreis erstattet bekommen würde, da bei mir das Geld auch nicht auf Bäumen wächst und ich diesen doch auch mal gerne meinen Rentnereltern zurückgeben würde. Die haben es auch nicht so dicke. Achso falls hier deswegen noch jemand rumnörgeln möchte von wegen das geht nicht so schnell usw. es gibt mittlerweile Elektronische Bankverfahren, da ist das Geld innerhalb von einem Tag auf dem Konto des Kunden. Ich bin selbst in der Buchhaltung und wenn ich so arbeiten würde wie die, dann wäre ich schon längst achtkantig rausgeflogen...


----------



## dj_holgie (20. Juni 2014)

Mein Rahmen wurde - ohne Termin - innerhalb von 2 1/2 Werktagen in der Hauptsaison getauscht. Ich bin zufrieden. Da kann kein Händler der Welt mithalten, da er erst mit Distributor Rücksprache halten muss (Bike einschicken etc...) und vor Ort gar keine Entscheidungsgewalt hat (zumindestens meine Erfahrung).. Funktioniert natürlich auch nur wenn man in der Nähe wohnt und das Bike vorbeibringen kann, mit DHL kommen ca. 2-4 Werktage Versand noch hinzu. Aber auf der anderen Seite würde ich niemals ein so teures Bike mit DHL verschicken.

Es gilt immer noch das alte Sprichwort so wie man in den Wald hineinruft.....


----------



## dj_holgie (20. Juni 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Det sollte vorraussetzung sein. Aber mal von ab bei der heutigen geiz ist geil mentalität den noch meckern weil ja der service net stimmt (hat man ja auch nicht für gezahlt) des schon fast etwas dreist
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2



Geiz ist geil, bei einem Bike für fast 5000€. Das ist also die Schere von der alle reden!


----------



## damianfromhell (20. Juni 2014)

5000euro für ein rad was bei vergleichbarer qualität und ausstattung im einzelhandel 6500? Ca kostet? Ja geoz ist geil den service kostet. Dreh es wie du magst

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ancient_Alien (20. Juni 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Es gilt immer noch das alte Sprichwort so wie man in den Wald hineinruft.....



Das mag wohl stimmen. Ich habe ja auch nicht gleich rummgemeckert. Ich finde es nur extrem Asi wenn man mir ein Bike per Nachnahme versendet obwohl dieses nachweislich schon bezahlt war. Darüber hinaus wurden mir Versprechungen gemacht, die bisher nicht eingehalten wurden. Ich denke wenn man als Kunde was weis ich wie viele telefonate führt die irgendwo im Nirvana enden und zig E-Mails schreiben muss darf man auch irgendwann mal genervt sein oder sehe ich das jetzt irgendwie verkehrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (20. Juni 2014)

... nein. das verhalten ist dilettantisch, fertig aus. auch für canyon gilt: wie man in den wald ...

der laden polarisiert halt und dann wird's schnell emotional. viele ertragen es nicht, wenn man ihn (zurecht) kritisiert.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Juni 2014)

noocelo schrieb:


> ... nein. das verhalten ist dilettantisch, fertig aus. auch für canyon gilt: wie man in den wald ...
> 
> der laden polarisiert halt und dann wird's schnell emotional. viele ertragen es nicht, wenn man ihn (zurecht) kritisiert.



Dito. Klare Worte. Kritik muss erlaubt sein, wenn man (mehr als) einen Monatslohn für etwas hinblättert. Und dann noch doppelt, ohne sofortige Rückerstattung, mit Mängeln, Dellen usw.. Irgendwo hört Verständnis auf .

Statt dessen der TE zu unterstellen, sie habe "falsch in den Wald hineingerufen", find ich ungerechtfertigt.

lg basti


----------



## dj_holgie (20. Juni 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> 5000euro für ein rad was bei vergleichbarer qualität und ausstattung im einzelhandel 6500? Ca kostet? Ja geoz ist geil den service kostet. Dreh es wie du magst
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2



Ich glaube du siehst das etwas falsch, da Canyon

a) kein klassischer "Discount" Versender ist, der versucht Bikes so billig wie möglich rauszuhauen.
b) Canyon mittlerweile mehr Innovationen rausbringt, als so manche klassische Laden Marke (siehe Strive CF, VCL Seatpost 2.0, etliche Projekträder, Crosser mit Discs etc, etc..)
c) etliche Spitzensportler/Teams mittlerweile von den gesponsert werden


Ich finde die Sichtweise, dass Händlerbikes die guten und Versender Bikes die bösen sind geht nicht mehr auf. So schwarz weiß ist das nicht mehr, für viele Leute die selber gut schrauben können (und das sollte man bei dem Material intensiven Sport irgendwie schon) wie mich ist das Versender Modell ideal, da man sich ein Zwischenhändler spart. Das das einem Händler nicht gefällt sollte klar sein. Guten Service haben die auch (sprech aus Erfahrung), man muss sich halt nur bewusst sein das es mit Paket verschickt werden muss wenn man zu weit weg wohnt, ich weiß nicht ob ich mir ein Canyon geholt hätte wenn ich weiter als 100 KM wegwohnen würde...

Der Spruch mit dem "wie man in den wald hineinruft.." war jetzt auch eher allgemein gemeint, sicherlich läuft in keinem Laden alles rund, die entscheidene Frage ist doch aber, ob das bei anderen Herstellern oder im Laden soviel besser läuft? Meiner Meinung nach nein..


----------



## dj_holgie (20. Juni 2014)

Ancient_Alien schrieb:


> Das mag wohl stimmen. Ich habe ja auch nicht gleich rummgemeckert. Ich finde es nur extrem Asi wenn man mir ein Bike per Nachnahme versendet obwohl dieses nachweislich schon bezahlt war. Darüber hinaus wurden mir Versprechungen gemacht, die bisher nicht eingehalten wurden. Ich denke wenn man als Kunde was weis ich wie viele telefonate führt die irgendwo im Nirvana enden und zig E-Mails schreiben muss darf man auch irgendwann mal genervt sein oder sehe ich das jetzt irgendwie verkehrt?



Ne, das ist wohl echt mega nervig, dann wünsche ich dir das schnell alles zu deinen Gunsten geklärt wird. Soviel Geld hätte ich wohl nicht doppelt vorgelegt, da würde ich zappelig werden..


----------



## damianfromhell (21. Juni 2014)

holgie ich kann nur von uns sprechen und für gewöhnlich läuft bei uns alles rund seid ich da bin^^ man findet immer eine lösung und muss nicht wie ein bittsteller am telefon dem knden klar machen was sache ist sondern kann des persönlich klären...

des versenderbikes zwingend *schlecht* sind hab ich nichtmal behauptet aber tatsache ist immernoch man zahlt für den einzelhandel und das man schnell verfügbar sich sachen kaufen kann usw.

ich bestelle z.b. garnix im internet was ich auch im einzelhandel bekomme. warum auch ich muss mir sowas einfach vorher ansehen und testen bzw anfassen.
gerade in solchen preisklassen kann des denke entscheindend sein


----------



## khrika (21. Juni 2014)

Also das ganze ist wirklich Sau dumm gelaufen. Ich hoffe Canyon realisiert das und kommt dir mit etwas entgegen das die Wogen glättet. Bei mir hat alles zur vollsten Zufriedenheit geklappt. Wärs bei mir auch so gelaufen hätte ich den gleichen Frust.
Vielleicht liesst das hier jemand von Canyon mit.


----------



## dj_holgie (21. Juni 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> holgie ich kann nur von uns sprechen und für gewöhnlich läuft bei uns alles rund seid ich da bin^^ man findet immer eine lösung und muss nicht wie ein bittsteller am telefon dem knden klar machen was sache ist sondern kann des persönlich klären...
> 
> des versenderbikes zwingend *schlecht* sind hab ich nichtmal behauptet aber tatsache ist immernoch man zahlt für den einzelhandel und das man schnell verfügbar sich sachen kaufen kann usw.
> 
> ...


In einer Sache gebe ich dir Recht, ein Bike aus dem Katalog nur anhand der Geometrie zu bestellten ist schon gefährlich (obs dann auch passt,bzw. ob man mit zurechtkommt), ich würde auch jeden vorher eine Probefahrt/Probesitzen empfehlen, besonders wenn man zwischen 2 größen ist. Wenn man zu weit von Koblenz weg wohnt wird das sicherlich schnell zum Problem.


----------



## damianfromhell (21. Juni 2014)

Ähnlich geht es mir aber mit allem. Möchte ja wissen welche qualität der gegenstand hat den ich eventl käuflich erwerbe usw

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ancient_Alien (21. Juni 2014)

khrika, saudumm ist ja noch milde ausgedrückt. Ich mein ich bin ja zufrieden mit dem Bike und komme damit ja auch super klar, es ärgert mich halt wirklich nur, das und ich kann da jetzt wirklich nur von mir sprechen irgendwie den Eindruck gehabt habe, das die Mitarbeiter der Service-Nummer mir gar nicht richtig zugehört haben sonst wäre alles wohl auch nicht so schief gelaufen. Es ist halt immer so wenn einmal der Wurm drinnen ist, dann zieht er sich richtig durch. Ich hoffe jetzt inständig, das ich nächste Woche mein Geld wieder habe und ich das Kapitel endlich abschliessen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mAs04 (21. Juni 2014)

Da schickt man das bike eben einfach wieder zurück wenn es nicht gefällt oder passt... wo ist da das Problem? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ancient_Alien (21. Juni 2014)

mAs04 schrieb:


> Da schickt man das bike eben einfach wieder zurück wenn es nicht gefällt oder passt... wo ist da das Problem?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk




Entschuldige aber zu dem Post kann ich nur sagen das du das Thema hier nicht verstanden hast. Es ging nicht darum das es nicht gefällt oder nicht passt ich finde das Spectral ist ein super Bike. Es ging darum das seit einer Reklamation meines ersten Spectral was definitiv einen Fertigungsfehler hatte alles schiefgelaufen ist, was nur schieflaufen konnte und das war nicht meine Schuld sondern die von den Mitarbeitern von Canyon.

Man lese den Threat bitte von vorne bevor man seinen Senf dazugibt.


----------



## Aurell (23. Juni 2014)

Ancient_Alien schrieb:


> Ich mein ich bin ja zufrieden mit dem Bike und komme damit ja auch super klar, es ärgert mich halt wirklich nur, das und ich kann da jetzt wirklich nur von mir sprechen irgendwie den Eindruck gehabt habe, das die Mitarbeiter der Service-Nummer mir gar nicht richtig zugehört haben sonst wäre alles wohl auch nicht so schief gelaufen. Es ist halt immer so wenn einmal der Wurm drinnen ist, dann zieht er sich richtig durch.


 
Ich kann mich hier nur anschließen . . . . . . Wenn es bei Canyon schief läuft dann richtig . . . . . . . Bei meinem defekten Trigger hat Canyon auch eine Woche gebraucht bis ich den Ersatz in den Händen hielt. Bei der nach Fragen wann der Trigger versendet würde habe fast in den Wortlaut gehört "Ich bekomme den Trigger doch kostenlos und könnte zufrieden sein, es dauert halt da gerade die Saison ist". Der Austausch war in 45 Min. erledigt.
Da Frage ich mich schon ob Canyon sich bewusst ist wie Sie mit den Kunden umgehen. Von dem Problem mit meinem Hinterrad spreche ich erst garnicht, besonders da ich es jetzt selber selber an DTSWISS geschickt habe.

Ansonsten bin ich auch mit meinem Spectral zufrieden und ich war mir bewusst das ich es mit einem Versandhändler zu tun habe. Nur wie Canyon im Bereich der Reklamationen arbeitet ist etwas . . . .  "Naja" . . . . .

Wenn man Canyon anruft kommt man sich teilweise vor also ob man Bittsteller ist 

Nur durch so einen Umgang mit den Kunden vergeht einem der Spaß an dem neuen Bike


----------



## seven21 (23. Juni 2014)

Zumal man ja auch sagen muss, dass der Versender nicht grundsätzlich billiger ist. Wenn ich sehe was ich für mein Cube bezahlt habe, dafür hätte ich bei Canyon 100% nix vergleichbares bekommen. Da sollte der Service schon stimmen.


----------



## filiale (23. Juni 2014)

Wenn man über aktuelle Modelle spricht kommt der Händler einem niemals so entgegen daß der Preis besser ist als beim Versender. Es sei denn Du kennst seine Tochter  Bei einem Vorjahresmodell geht preislich schon eher etwas.


----------



## seven21 (23. Juni 2014)

Ich hab 10% bekommen bei einem 2014 Modell, nach eineigen Lieferproblemen sogar 15%. Ich finde die Canyons optisch extrem geil, aber so billig sind die nun auch wieder nicht, das Händlerbikes sich davor verstecken müssten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (23. Juni 2014)

10% bei aktuellen Modellen sind aber normal beim dealer Vorort.


----------



## Ancient_Alien (23. Juni 2014)

Im übrigen haben die es immer noch nicht geschafft mir das Geld zu überweisen....


----------



## Kharne (23. Juni 2014)

Jaja die alte Versender vs. Händler Diskussion...

Mir fällt dazu nur eins ein:
Wer sich beschwert, dass es beim Versender länger dauert, wenn man einen defektes Teil einschickt ist selbst Schuld. Das sollte einem vorher klar sein. 
Wer sich von seinem Händler verarschen lässt ist auch selbst Schuld, Stichwort Gewährleistung und Wandlung nach der 2. nicht erfolgreichen Reparatur.

Ich werde in Zukunft weder noch beglücken: Für mich kommen nur noch Einzelaufbauten in Frage, alleine schon wegen der Laufräder, Mavic und sonstiger Systemschrott überall oder billige Sonderaufbauten mit bockschwerer Nabe und sehr leichter Felge aus der Maschine.

PS: Da wird ein neuer LRS eingeschickt, weil die Speichen zu locker sind? Hallo? Da baut man das Laufrad aus, geht zum Händler ums Eck und fragt den, ob er das gegen nen Kasten Bier kurz zentrieren kann...


----------



## chumbajk1 (23. Juni 2014)

hier geht es doch garnicht um eine händler vs. versender diskussion,oder ging es.....
eher um schlechten und unfreundlichen service.ich wär hingefahren oder schon beim anwalt gewesen,immer schön druck machen.
und nur um zu lose speichen,geht es ja auch nicht.ne delle und doppelter kaufpreis...

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kharne (23. Juni 2014)

Lies nochmal die letzten 44 Kommentare 
Da war die Ancient_Alien mit ihrem Problem (ich kann ihren dicken Hals 100%ig nachvollziehen), dann war da der, der seinen LRS wegen lockerer Speichen eingeschickt hat, einer der sich von seinem Händler aufs übelste verarschen hat lassen und dazwischen ne Händler vs. Versenderdiskussion


----------



## Deleted 132705 (23. Juni 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> PS: Da wird ein neuer LRS eingeschickt, weil die Speichen zu locker sind? Hallo? Da baut man das Laufrad aus, geht zum Händler ums Eck und fragt den, ob er das gegen nen Kasten Bier kurz zentrieren kann...



falsch. man geht mit dem laufrad in keller und zentriert selbst... dann weiss man wenigstens, wem man inne fresse hauen kann, wenn es am ende nicht ok ist.


----------



## dj_holgie (24. Juni 2014)

Ich geh dazu ins Wohnzimmer, stell den Zentrierstander auf den Tisch, hol mein roten Spookey, mach gemütlich dabei den Fernsehr an und nach 15-30  Minuten ist das Rad zentriert 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. Juni 2014)

Oder so


----------



## Kharne (24. Juni 2014)

Das könnt ihr machen wir ihr wollt, es ändert nix an der Tatsache: Laufräder einschicken weil sie lockere Speichen oder nen Schlag haben ist vollkommen deppert.


----------



## Trekki (24. Juni 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Laufräder einschicken weil sie lockere Speichen oder nen Schlag haben ist vollkommen deppert.


Korrekt, wenn einige Voraussetzungen da sind
- Werkzeug
- Erfahrung
- ruhiges Stündchen
- verzicht auf (zukünftige) Gewährleistung
- kein Systemlaufrad

Wenn nur eines dieser Dinge fehlen finde ich "Einschicken" korrekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (24. Juni 2014)

er meinte er würde es zum Händler um die Ecke bringen, 10 Euro auf den Tisch legen und der macht das dann. Nix mit selbst machen oder einschicken.


----------



## Kharne (24. Juni 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> - verzicht auf (zukünftige) Gewährleistung



Also wenn man nicht grade das Laufrad total vermurkst kann da niemand was wegen Gewährleistung sagen.


----------



## filiale (24. Juni 2014)

sehe ich auch so, wer will dann überprüfen das nachzentriert wurde


----------



## khrika (24. Juni 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Korrekt, wenn einige Voraussetzungen da sind
> - Werkzeug
> - Erfahrung
> - ruhiges Stündchen
> ...



Warum kein Systemlaufrad?


----------



## Trekki (24. Juni 2014)

khrika schrieb:


> Warum kein Systemlaufrad?


Weil diese aus Spezialkomponenten besteht. D.h. nicht einfach ein Nippel sondern ein Sonderdings. Gleiches bei Werkzeug, Speichen und Felgen. E-Teile für die Nabe ist aber meist verfügbar, diese sind aber bei allen Herstellern nur für den Nabentyp verfügbar.


----------



## dj_holgie (24. Juni 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Weil diese aus Spezialkomponenten besteht. D.h. nicht einfach ein Nippel sondern ein Sonderdings. Gleiches bei Werkzeug, Speichen und Felgen. E-Teile für die Nabe ist aber meist verfügbar, diese sind aber bei allen Herstellern nur für den Nabentyp verfügbar.


Aber längst nicht mehr bei allen. Die Hersteller rücken davon immer mehr ab und ist eh nur bei den teuersten LRS. Beispiel die neuen Spline Ones von DT swiss sind ganz normale DT Competition Speichen... Mavic hat das noch bei den Crossmax, aber muss man ja nicht kaufen, dann werden sie es vielleicht bald merken, dass sowas nur Nachteile für den Kunden hat..


----------



## Kharne (24. Juni 2014)

Solange die Masse der Kunden nach den Kurztests der Bikebravos kaufen wird das nicht geschehen.


----------



## khrika (24. Juni 2014)

Habe auch die systemlaufräder Spline Ones von DT swiss mit standard speichen. Die schaufelspeichen hat glaub nur mavic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kharne (24. Juni 2014)

Die Splines haben extra Speichen + Nippel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## khrika (24. Juni 2014)

Was bedeutet das für die wartung?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kharne (24. Juni 2014)

Dass du das Zeug erstmal ranschaffen musst.


----------



## khrika (24. Juni 2014)

Ok danke für die info. Noch eine kurze frage, das laute ratschen gräusch das die dtswiss machen ist das standard bei dtswiss? Klingen wie bei einem renner..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kharne (24. Juni 2014)

Es gibt DT Naben mit Sperrklinkenfreilauf (laut) und mit Zahnscheibenfreilauf (leise). Was du hast findest du raus indem du versuchst die Kasette von der Nabe abzuziehen. Wenn´s nicht geht hast du ersteres, wenn´s geht siehst du was du hast


----------



## khrika (24. Juni 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Es gibt DT Naben mit Sperrklinkenfreilauf (laut) und mit Zahnscheibenfreilauf (leise). Was du hast findest du raus indem du versuchst die Kasette von der Nabe abzuziehen. Wenn´s nicht geht hast du ersteres, wenn´s geht siehst du was du hast



Danke für die Info. Hab jetzt mal nachgeschaut auf der DT Swiss Webseite. Die XR 1501 Spline hat ein DT Swiss Ratchet System. In diesem Fall mit Zahnscheiben. Wohlgemerkt steht so auf der Website. http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/XR-1501-Spline-ONE-29
Trotzdem finde ich sie sehr laut. Es stört mich nicht wirklich. Wenn Wanderer im Weg stehen hört man mich gleich


----------



## Kharne (24. Juni 2014)

Wenn's dir zu laut ist, dann klatsch den Freilauf mit Fett voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (24. Juni 2014)

Das Fett auf den Ratschen Freilauf sollte nur sparsam aufgetragen werden, hilft aber gegen den lärm. Jedoch sind die Klinken-Freiläufe vom Prinzip her nicht so laut - da kannst Du Dich besser an den Gegner heranschleichen


----------



## khrika (24. Juni 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> Das Fett auf den Ratschen Freilauf sollte nur sparsam aufgetragen werden, hilft aber gegen den lärm. Jedoch sind die Klinken-Freiläufe vom Prinzip her nicht so laut - da kannst Du Dich besser an den Gegner heranschleichen


Schleichfahrt mach ich damit nicht  Aber danke für eure Ausführungen. Werde den Freilauf mal nachfetten.


----------



## dj_holgie (25. Juni 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Die Splines haben extra Speichen + Nippel.



Was meinst du mit extra Speichen? Also an meinen XM 1501 sind ganz normale DT Swiss Competition Speichen verbaut. Bekommt man für ~60 Cent das Stück. Nippel sind leicht anders mit einer Unterlegscheibe, aber mir gehts hauptsächlich darum das jeder Laden um die Ecke die Dinger zentrieren kann und auch mal eine Speiche tauschen kann (im Notfall nimmt man halt eine andere mit der passenden Länge)..


----------



## hanz-hanz (25. Juni 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit extra Speichen? Also an meinen XM 1501 sind ganz normale DT Swiss Competition Speichen verbaut. Bekommt man für ~60 Cent das Stück. Nippel sind leicht anders mit einer Unterlegscheibe, aber mir gehts hauptsächlich darum das jeder Laden um die Ecke die Dinger zentrieren kann und auch mal eine Speiche tauschen kann (im Notfall nimmt man halt eine andere mit der passenden Länge)..



Diese "Hammerkopfspeichen (straight pull) bekommst du zur Zeit so gut wie garnicht! Und wenn nur in VP von 72 Stück! Vor allem in den Längen von 305, 306 Millimeter.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. Juni 2014)

was isn das für ein unsinn?? mal wieder am kunden vorbei das ganze...


----------



## Trekki (25. Juni 2014)

Ich muss dj_holgie hier recht geben: die Straigt pull werden auch einzeln zu vernünftigen Preisen und in vielen Längen angeboten. Klick. Ist laut Webshop auch verfügbar.
Meine Aussage gegen Systemlaufräder muss ich also relativieren. Es gibt offensichtlich auch Systemlaufräder die selbst wartbar sind. Ob diese Felge auch einzeln verfügbar ist kann ich nicht erkennen.

Bitte mich nicht missverstehen: so ein LRS ist bestimmt gut, meine Erfahrung rät mir ab weil die Systemlaufräder nicht selbst und nicht von einer normalen Werkstatt wartbar sind. Wartung (Speichen- und Felgendefekte) kommen vor. Diese Erfahrung passt wohl nicht zu allen SystemLRS


----------



## Kharne (25. Juni 2014)

Sorry, Felge + Nippel.

Es gibt keine guten Systemlaufräder! Entweder die Konstruktion ist für´n Arsch, oder die Preise sind vom Mond. Wenn ich vom Herrn Wolf nen leichteren + stabileren LRS für weniger Geld als nen Mavic Deemax kriege ist doch was schiefgegangen, oder?


----------



## khrika (25. Juni 2014)

Was soll ein vernünftiger LRS im allgemeinen kosten?  Wenn mir eine speiche reisst oder hab sonst ein peoblem hab ich zum glück einen zweiten LRS . Einen für die rennen einen fürs training...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dj_holgie (25. Juni 2014)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Diese "Hammerkopfspeichen (straight pull) bekommst du zur Zeit so gut wie garnicht! Und wenn nur in VP von 72 Stück! Vor allem in den Längen von 305, 306 Millimeter.



Stimmt nicht, habe mir letzte Woche erst 5x in 303mm und 5x 304mm bestellt, war sofort lieferbar. Krumme Speiche hatte in 15 Mins selbst getauscht, kein Hexenwerk und das an einem System LRS .


----------



## dj_holgie (25. Juni 2014)

khrika schrieb:


> Was soll ein vernünftiger LRS im allgemeinen kosten?  Wenn mir eine speiche reisst oder hab sonst ein peoblem hab ich zum glück einen zweiten LRS . Einen für die rennen einen fürs training...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



400€ bekommt man schon was vernünftiges, meiner Meinung nach.. z.B. ne Crest Felge mit einer (im Vergleich) billigen Nabe. Ab ~ 600€ bekommt man dann richtig gutes Zeug.. 

Carbon LRS ab ca. 2000€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## khrika (26. Juni 2014)

Ja denke ich auch, gute Felgen um die 1500 Gramm sind zwischen 6 und 800 Euro. Ohne Grenzen nach Oben


----------



## Kharne (26. Juni 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> 400€ bekommt man schon was vernünftiges, meiner Meinung nach.. z.B. ne Crest Felge mit einer (im Vergleich) billigen Nabe. Ab ~ 600€ bekommt man dann richtig gutes Zeug..
> 
> Carbon LRS ab ca. 2000€


 Actionsports: Hope Nabe mit Flow (EX) kostet   ~450€. Selbstaufbau DT 350 Nabe, Saprin Race, Spank Stiffy hat mich keine 400€ gekostet.


----------



## noocelo (27. Juni 2014)

@Ancient_Alien und back to topic

... hast du dein geld?


----------



## Ancient_Alien (28. Juni 2014)

noocelo schrieb:


> @Ancient_Alien und back to topic
> 
> ... hast du dein geld?



Bisher nur einen Teilbetrag. Die Gutschrift für den Mangel und die Transportkosten hab ich noch nicht zurück....
Ich hoffe, das der Rest nächste Woche kommt, ansonsten wird da nochmal rumgenervt. Ich habe ja ein Glück eine
Bestätigungsmail bekommen und kann nachweisen, das mir das Geld noch zusteht.


----------



## noocelo (28. Juni 2014)

... liest sich nach dem größten batzen; immerhin.


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (28. Juni 2014)

Hi Ancient Alien,

den Rest kriegst du auch noch. Nicht locker lassen !!

lg basti


----------



## Speeed (28. Juni 2014)

Bin auch am überlegen, evtl. ein Canyon zu bestellen - aber das hört sich ja alles nicht so gut an...

Kann noch jemand berichten?


----------



## Trekki (28. Juni 2014)

Speeed schrieb:


> Kann noch jemand berichten?


Das Problem ist, dass die ohne-Problem Fahrer nichts zu Berichten haben.
Mein Bericht ist hier, bin aber kein Versender-Typischer Fahrer da ich mein Rad selbst aufgebaut habe: neuwertiger Rahmen im Bikemarkt geschossen und komplettiert. Wenn ich Ärger mit meinem Rad habe muss ich es aus selbst richten.

Was ich aber insgesamt hier im Forum herausgelesen habe ist dass Du bei einem für Dich aufgebautes Rad auf eine Wartezeit einstellen musst.

Der Vor-vorgänger von meinem Canyon ist eines von der Konkurrenz Rose - komplett von denen. Da hatte ich zwar keine Service- oder Lieferzeitprobleme. Dafür entsprach aber die Qualität nicht dem, was ich erwartet hatte.

-trekki


----------



## dj_holgie (29. Juni 2014)

Speeed schrieb:


> Bin auch am überlegen, evtl. ein Canyon zu bestellen - aber das hört sich ja alles nicht so gut an...
> 
> Kann noch jemand berichten?


Durchweg positive Erfahrungen mit dem Service. Fahre aber immer persönlich nach Koblenz, Email und Telefon dauert immer etwas..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty9er (30. Juni 2014)

DT Swiss baut keine Systemlaufräder im Sinne von Mavic, wo alles Sondermaße hat, sondern verwendet meistens Einzelteile mit Standardabmessungen (Nabe, Felgen, Speichen)


----------



## Twenty9er (30. Juni 2014)

Ich kann nur positives über den Service berichten. Hatte schon den einen odere anderen Fall mit Komponenten und diesen immer per Mail oder Telefon abgewickelt. Meistens war das innerhalb von zwei Wochen abgeschlossen. Man sollte auch immer schauen, ob man die Komponenten direkt beim Hersteller (z. B. DT Swiss bei den Laufrädern) reklamieren kann und sich dann den Umweg über Canyon spart, da Canyon die Teile logischerweise auch zum Hersteller schickt.
Meine Erfahrungen von früher, wo alles über einen Händler abgewickelt wurde, sind deutlich schlechter..., dann man immer von Kompetenz und Motivations des Ladens abhängig war


----------



## Stolper-Biker91 (30. Juni 2014)

Naja mein übel ist nicht so groß aber eventuell liest es der andeRe Kunde auch

Habe heute mein packet bekommen aber leider dass falsche Bike im Karton 

Bestellt habe ich ein Tourge dhx rockezone in grau Größe m
Bekommen habe ich ein nerve al 27.5 in Größe l

Wer es vermisst einfach anschreiben


----------



## Ancient_Alien (30. Juni 2014)

D-Biker91 schrieb:


> Naja mein übel ist nicht so groß aber eventuell liest es der andeRe Kunde auch
> 
> Habe heute mein packet bekommen aber leider dass falsche Bike im Karton
> 
> ...




Na ham die mal Kartontetris gespielt oder was?

Versuchs mal bei der Servicehotline, da werden Sie eventuell geholfen oder auch nicht.
Ich glaub ich muss da nochmal Terror machen. Mir fehlt immer noch Geld auf der Bank....


----------



## Alexander1984 (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
nachdem ich auch ein Problem mit meinem Nerve al+ 7.0 2013 gehabt hatte musste ich genau 2 mal die Service Line anrufen.
Bei dem ersten mal war ein junger Mann an der Leitung und obwohl es schon nach 19:00 uhr war war er freundlich wollte mich nicht loswerden und er kannte sich bestens mit dem Fahrrad aus. Er machte  ir ein paar Vorschläge wie ich mein Problem mit dem mtb wieder in griff bekommen konnte gab mir auch sehr wertvolle tipps.
2 Tage nachdem ich mein Fahrrad auseinander genommen hatte wollte ich kurz etwas mit canyon prüfen da mir das lager komisch vorkam also nochmal angerufen voller Vorfreude das mir schnell eine Auskunft gegeben wird. Leider war dem nicht so, die dame hatte überhaupt keinen bock mir zu helfen das einzige was sie ständig sagte ist das ich das Fahrrad einschicken sollte. Aber wenn es dieses Lager ist muss ich den ganzen Aufwand bezahlen. Frustriert legte ich wieder auf und löste das Problem dann von selber ohne Canyon support.  
Ich hab das Gefühl das man einfach Glück braucht bei canyon.


----------



## Ancient_Alien (2. Juli 2014)

Juhuuu mein Drama hat endlich sein Ende gefunden. Nachdem ich nochmal eine E-Mail geschrieben hatte haben sie endlich den Rest überwiesen. Ich werd verrückt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_g0nzales (2. Juli 2014)

Super, dass du dran geblieben bist. Jetzt hast du alles geregelt, meinen Glückwunsch dazu !


----------



## filiale (2. Juli 2014)

Klasse, dann kannste ja gleich wieder ein Canyon bestellen, hast ja jetzt fett Kohle auf dem Konto


----------



## Ancient_Alien (2. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Klasse, dann kannste ja gleich wieder ein Canyon bestellen, hast ja jetzt fett Kohle auf dem Konto



Da müsst ich aber masochistisch veranlagt sein. Nein Danke das spar ich mir.....


----------



## Scholzi (5. Juli 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht, habe mir letzte Woche erst 5x in 303mm und 5x 304mm bestellt, war sofort lieferbar. Krumme Speiche hatte in 15 Mins selbst getauscht, kein Hexenwerk und das an einem System LRS .


Kann ich bestätigen, kein Problem bei http://www.whizz-wheels.de/index.html


----------



## Scholzi (5. Juli 2014)

Speeed schrieb:


> Bin auch am überlegen, evtl. ein Canyon zu bestellen - aber das hört sich ja alles nicht so gut an...
> 
> Kann noch jemand berichten?


Hallo,
wir fahren im Freundeskreis insgesamt 8 Canyon MTB von Nerve 26" über Nerve 29" bis Spectral 27.5" Bj. 2010-2014 und ich kann von keinen Problemen mit Canyon berichten. Was die Produktqualität angeht, nur ein Beispiel: Nerve 26"-2010- 2-facher Frontüberschlag mit ca. 30 km/h auf Schotter in Schladming- bis auf gebrochenen Schnellspannhebel hinten keine Schäden an Rahmen oder Anbauteilen. Bike läuft bis dato auch mit > 60 km/h freihändig perfekt geradeaus.


----------



## Trekki (6. Juli 2014)

Sehr interessant finde ich diesen Mod-Beitrag zur Frage nach Zensur bei den Litevillern : klick

D.h. Canyon kann nichts löschen nur kommentieren oder um Löschung beten.


----------



## filiale (6. Juli 2014)

Das ist aber nix Neues. Sonst würden die Hersteller jegliche neg. Kritik löschen. Da entstünde ein einseitiges Bild. Wer will das schon. Es ist schon traurig genug das die Hersteller perm. bei Facebook aufräumen und eine heile Welt vergaukeln.


----------



## Trekki (6. Juli 2014)

filiale, das stimmt nicht für Liteville. Lies mal den verlinkten Mod-Beitrag. Aber das Risiko ist auf jeden Fall gegeben. Zu Facebook kann ich nichts sagen.

Die Mod Aussage ist von 2011, also wirklich nicht sehr neu. Ich habe es aber erst heute gelesen, für mich war es daher neu. Da hier letztens eine Diskussion zur Zensur lief, bei der niemand dieses Verfahren beschrieben hat, werden weitere dies nicht gewusst haben.


----------



## schnubbi88 (17. Juli 2014)

Ich bin einfach nur noch fassungslos über den Canyonservice. Habe vor 2 Monaten mein Vorderrad eingeschickt, weil es eierte. 

-über 3 Wochen lang war das Paket bei Canyon nicht auffindbar, kein Wareneingang zu verzeichnen. Nachdem ich 3 Mails geschrieben hatte, immer mit dem Hinweis, dass das Paket laut dhl-tracking schon lange da war, hat man endlich davon abgesehen, mich mit dem Hinweis zu nerven, doch bitte zu gucken, wie der Status der Sendung laut dhl tracking aussieht 
-nach über 3 Wochen endlich Anfang der Bearbeitung
-Ich schicke eine Mail zu Canyon mit dem Hinweis, dass ich das komplette Vorderrad und nicht nur die Felge geschickt habe, damit ich auch bitte alles zusammen wiederbekomme. Ich kriege den Hinweis: "Es wurde im System vermerkt"
-Mail von Canyon "Paket ist auf dem Weg zu Ihnen". Ich hänge den Tag wie ein Gestörter vor dem PC und verfolge das Paket mit tracking. Ergebnis: "Empfänger unbekannt", Paket wieder zurück zu Canyon. Habe daraufhin bei Canyon angerufen und nochmal meine Adresse durchgegeben
-Paket kommt wieder, diesmal auch zu mir nach Hause, aber nur die Felge  Soviel zu "Es wurde im System vermerkt" 
-Rufe bei Canyon an, dass ich doch bitte den Rest auch noch gerne hätte und das ich extra eine Mail geschrieben hatte, um gerade diesen Fall zu vermeiden, daraufhin wurde mein Fall mit der höchsten Priorität ausgestattet, Geil! 
-heute, wieder eine Woche später, verfolge ich schon den ganzen Tag dieses Paket mit dhl-tracking aufgrund eines komischen Bauchgefühls, dass diese Geschichte heute noch immer nicht zu Ende ist. Und siehe da, Empfänger wieder unbekannt  

Jetzt fahre ich zur Poststelle und versuche mir das Paket da noch irgendwie unter den Nagel zu reißen.


----------



## filiale (17. Juli 2014)

Ging das noch auf Garantie ? Felge zentrieren macht der freundlich um die Ecke für kleines Geld (mußt ja nur die Felge hinbringen und nicht sagen dass Du ein Canyon fährst), dann mußte wenigstens net so lange warten. 2 Monate ohne Rad geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (17. Juli 2014)

Siehe Post #45


----------



## schnubbi88 (17. Juli 2014)

Ja ging auf Garantie, bin damit 3 mal gefahren und hab's direkt gemerkt bei der ersten Ausfahrt. 
Bin auch selbst Schuld, dass ich es nicht einfach vor Ort habe machen lassen. Mir ging es ums Prinzip, dass es nicht sein kann, dass die Felge ab Werk nicht taugt. Beim nächsten Mal scheiss ich aufs Prinzip. Dass es in der Hochsaison lange dauern kann ist ja normal, aber die Art und Weise, wie mein Fall hier bearbeitet wurde ist einfach nicht akzeptabel.
Jetzt  bin ich extra länger zuhause geblieben und hab den Urlaub um ein paar Tage verschoben, um mein Rad mitnehmen zu können, das kann ich jetzt vergessen


----------



## filiale (17. Juli 2014)

Warste bei der Post erfolgreich ?


----------



## chumbajk1 (17. Juli 2014)

je nach dem wo man herkommt,einfach nach koblenz fahren,in den showroom gehen,mal richtig laut schreien und das dauert keine 5 minuten und ihr geht da mit einem neuen teil raus,wahrscheinlich noch mit irgendeiner entschädigung.und wenn es mal länger dauert,essen gibts da auch und auf den salami brötchen ist bestimmt ne ganze packung salami drauf.....

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## noocelo (17. Juli 2014)

chumbajk1 schrieb:


> (...) in den showroom gehen (...) richtig laut schreien (...) salami brötchen (...)



... sollte canyon in ihre 'VORTEIL DIREKTVERTRIEB' bzw. 'WARUM BEI CANYON KAUFEN?'-bulletpoints aufnehmen.


----------



## Kharne (17. Juli 2014)

Wer ernsthaft noch bei Versendern bestellt, ohne Ahnung vom Schrauben ist selbst Schuld. So toll ist der Preisvorteil nicht mehr. Versenderbikes lohnen sich nur noch, wenn man wirklich *das eine *Bike haben will, oder man die Kiste als Teilespender braucht. Nach der EB gibts dann gleichgute bis bessere Angebote beim Händler.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wer ernsthaft noch bei Versendern bestellt, ohne Ahnung vom Schrauben ist selbst Schuld. So toll ist der Preisvorteil nicht mehr...nach der EB gibts dann gleichgute bis bessere Angebote beim Händler.


Der eine wartet auf die EB, um danach einen Abverkauf-Schnapper zu machen, der andere um danach möglichst schnell mit frischem Material zu wemmsen...das es vor der EB noch nicht gab :- )


----------



## Kharne (17. Juli 2014)

Wer immer das Neuste haben muss und die Kohle dafür hat -> Bitte


----------



## schnubbi88 (17. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Warste bei der Post erfolgreich ?



Also zu erst bin ich, nachdem ich wieder einmal "Empfänger unbekannt" gelesen hatte, aus dem Haus gerannt und habe im Vollsprint gefühlte 17 Quadratkilometer auf der Suche nach dem DHL-Fahrzeug abgegrast, leider ohne Erfolg. Poststelle konnte mir auch nicht weiterhelfen. Paket ist wieder auf dem Weg nach Koblenz. Wenn ich jetzt eine Mail von Canyon bekommen sollte mit der Bitte, nochmals die Adresse abzugleichen, würde das die Sache schön abrunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (18. Juli 2014)

wobei bei sowas ist auch oft der dhl fahrer schuld, hatte ich in einer alten wohnung auch.
da waren die erdgeschosswohnungen nicht auf dem klingelboard, da seperate klingeln an den türen...

kann man sich ja denken, es wird nur nach dem klingelboard geschaut, name nicht drauf, wohnt nicht hier  man hätte ja mal bei den briefkästen hinter dem klingelboard schauen können....wohl zu viel arbeit...


----------



## khrika (18. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wer ernsthaft noch bei Versendern bestellt, ohne Ahnung vom Schrauben ist selbst Schuld. So toll ist der Preisvorteil nicht mehr. Versenderbikes lohnen sich nur noch, wenn man wirklich *das eine *Bike haben will, oder man die Kiste als Teilespender braucht. Nach der EB gibts dann gleichgute bis bessere Angebote beim Händler.



Also die Preisspanne ist bei High End Räder immer noch um die 2000 Euro würde ich sagen.
Vergleich -> Merida -> Canyon (Hardtails)


----------



## damianfromhell (18. Juli 2014)

2000? Wohl kaum Oo 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schnubbi88 (18. Juli 2014)

Habe beim Al + 8 SE zugeschlagen, da war der Preis halt auch heiß. 
Kann ja nicht behaupten, dass der Service nicht immer bemüht und freundlich war, aber es scheint, dass die einzelnen Abteilungen nicht wirklich optimal miteinander kommunizieren, sonst wär das so nicht gelaufen und ich hätte vorm Urlaub nochmal fahren können. Aber egal, die nächsten 4 Wochen werden halt Wellen geritten.


----------



## Hillside (18. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ging das noch auf Garantie ? Felge zentrieren macht der freundlich um die Ecke für kleines Geld (mußt ja nur die Felge hinbringen und nicht sagen dass Du ein Canyon fährst), dann mußte wenigstens net so lange warten. 2 Monate ohne Rad geht mal gar nicht.



Gewährleistung, normalerweise zwei Jahre.

Ich glaube, es ist Absicht, dass die Versender den Service so machen, wie sie ihn machen. Der Kunde läuft dann noch in der Gewährleistungszeit zum Händler und behebt Mängel auf eigene Kosten. Wenn man es zum Versender einschickt,  muss man ja noch ein Rad in der Hinterhand haben. 

Soviel zum Preisvorteil.


----------



## dj_holgie (18. Juli 2014)

Klar sollte ein Laufrad bei Auslieferung nicht eiern, sondern anständig zentriert und abgedrückt werden, sowas kann beispielsweise auch leicht beim Transport passieren. Wenn man selbst nicht zentrieren kann geht man zum Händler um die Ecke, ich hatte bei einem alten Bike 2€ fürs zentrieren bezahlt (hat 2 Minuten gedauert, mittlerweile mach ichs selber..) Wenns mehr kostet Canyon in Rechnung stellen, vorher ein Video machen oder sowas.

Ein bisschen mitdenken muss man beim Versender Bike schon, das kann man halt nicht immer mal zum Händler bringen. Erinnert mich auch an einen Fall wo einer seine Reverb Stealth 2 mal eingeschickt hatte (inklusive Aus und Einbau), weil bisschen Luft im Hebel war. Entlüften mit beigelegtem Kit dauert 10 Minuten (wenn man nur den Hebel entlüftet)..

Zum Thema Preisunterschied: Kommt immer drauf an mit welcher Marke es vergleichen will. Es gibt auch relativ günstige Händler Bikes (z.B. Bulls).. Ein Specialized kostet auch gern mal 3 - 4k mehr..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillside (18. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> So toll ist der Preisvorteil nicht mehr. Versenderbikes lohnen sich nur noch, wenn man wirklich *das eine *Bike haben will, oder man die Kiste als Teilespender braucht. Nach der EB gibts dann gleichgute bis bessere Angebote beim Händler.



Es gibt auch namhafte Hersteller, die preislich gar nicht so weit weg sind. Und ob ich nun beim Versender darauf warte, ob und wann mein Bike kommt (siehe Wartezimmer-Thread) oder beim Händler auf den richtigen Zeitpunkt, ist auch egal. Immerhin habe ich dann beim Händler vielleicht sogar die Wahl: Entweder auf Rabatte warten oder gleich zuschlagen. 

Versender sind nicht schlecht. Aber die Nachteile werden fast nie besprochen (auch nicht von den oft völlig überflüssigen Bike-Bravo Tests), und die Vorteile werden übertrieben.


----------



## dj_holgie (19. Juli 2014)

Rabattaktionen gibts beim Versender genauso jedes Jahr worauf man warten kann. 

Wann man beim Bike kommt:  Man wird vor dem Kauf drauf hingewiesen, was auch in den allermeisten Fällen hinkommt. 2 Tage danach ein verbindlichen Urlaub würde ich vielleicht nicht buchen, was ja hier durchaus vorkommt.

Gibt natürlich auch Leute die beschweren sich dass das 2015(!) Strive CF erst im November kommt, was dann aber bisschen an der Sache vorbeigeht..


----------



## damianfromhell (19. Juli 2014)

Wer sich da beschwert hat glaub nimmer alle Latten am zaun^^

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trail Surfer (19. Juli 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Gibt natürlich auch Leute die beschweren sich dass das 2015(!) Strive CF erst im November kommt, was dann aber bisschen an der Sache vorbeigeht..


Schöne Pauschalisierung 
Z.B. - nicht nur - bei mir Verfügbarkeit in KW 40 angezeigt, die Bestätigung zwei Werktage später nennt dann KW 49 und in dem darauf folgenden Emailverkehr wird krönenderweise darauf hingewiesen, dass die Produktion erst nach der Eurobike beginnen wird...o.W.


----------



## Hillside (19. Juli 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Schöne Pauschalisierung
> Z.B. - nicht nur - bei mir Verfügbarkeit in KW 40 angezeigt, die Bestätigung zwei Werktage später nennt dann KW 49 und in dem darauf folgenden Emailverkehr wird krönenderweise darauf hingewiesen, dass die Produktion erst nach der Eurobike beginnen wird...o.W.



Genau darum geht es. Die Terminplanung stimmt eben sehr oft nicht (siehe Wartezimmer). Und gerade, wenn damit vor dem Kauf geworben wird und direkt danach eine Verschiebung um 9 Wochen kommt, fühlt man sich in die Irre geführt. Das ist schlicht unseriös.

Und wenn das Rad erst im Herbst produziert wird, warum wird es dann schon im Juni vorgestellt? Warum wird überhaupt nur so wenig produziert, dass die meisten Modelle spätestens im Frühjahr schon ausverkauft sind? Das ist m. E. nur künstliche Verknappung, damit die Marke schön begehrenswert erscheint. Und die Kunden machen das mit, weil sie sich geehrt fühlen, wenn sie ein Rad ergattert haben. Eine Bike-Zeitschrift hat ja "Volksfully" dazu gesagt. So ähnlich muss es wohl in der DDR gewesen sein.

Und nein, beim Händler gibt es nicht nur Rabatte zu Sparbuchwochen. Weil die Händler gewisse Mengen abnehmen müssen, um ihre Rabattstaffeln zu halten, gibt es je nach Situation ganzjährig Schnäppchen. Es gibt übrigens Hersteller, deren Modelle direkt nach Vorstellung verfügbar sind. 

Ich finde das Strive mit seiner Geo-Verstellung ein klasse Konzept. Aber solange Canyon nicht nachhaltig (!) an Service und Termintreue arbeitet, werde ich keines kaufen. Das geht nämlich schon jahrelang so.


----------



## thor2211 (22. Juli 2014)

Als ebenfalls Leidgeprüfter stimme ich Hillside voll zu. In der aktuellen MTB steht mal wieder ein Leserbrief zur Canyon Service Thematik.
Ich bin mit meinem Nerve zwar super zufrieden, werde aber sicher nichts bei kleineren Sachen/ Reparaturen zu Canyon schicken. Da ist die Saison sonst gelaufen und den Ärger und Frust will ich mir lieber ersparen. Hier hat also die Canyon Strategie schon gewirkt.

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen Leserbriefe zu schreiben. Die werden tatsächlich gedruckt.Vielleicht bewirken die ja mal einen größeren Artikel. 
Das Strive finde ich preislich schon an der Obergrenze für ein Versenderbike bzw. fraglich ob hier noch ein Preisvorteil zum Händler da ist.

Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, dass beim Canyon-Service speziell die Damen unfreundlich und inkompetent sind. Vielleicht ist es auch immer die gleiche Dame. Hab mir den Namen leider nicht gemerkt.


----------



## filiale (22. Juli 2014)

Daß der Service bei den Herstellern "suboptimal" ist ist normal. Service kostet den Hersteller erstmal nur Geld (Personal und dessen Ausbildung). Was der Hersteller leider nicht bewerten kann, sind zufriedene Kunden und ob der Kunde aufgrund des zufriedenen Service wieder etwas bei ihm kaufen würde. Vieles was nicht meßbar ist wird Heutzutage reduziert weil es nicht direkt dem Umsatz zugute kommt. Und Service steht da ganz weit oben. Nicht umsonst gibt es Subunternehmer von Subunternehmern. Entsprechend schlecht ausgebildet, aber dafür günstiger.

Meine Mädels waren immer nett. Ob man Fachkompetenz bekommt hängt vom Mitarbeiter ab den man am Tel hat.


----------



## Deleted176859 (23. Juli 2014)

Preisvorteil...??? War mal! Jetzt nur noch bei einigen Modellen was die Ausstattung betrifft! Ab 3500 € bekomm ich schon ein Stumpjumper (mit Rabatt) beim Händler mit allen (Händler) vorteilen. Hab dann eben nicht zb. komplett XO oder XTR. Das gleiche bei den Rennrädern...! 1000 € mit einer 105er gibts auch schon beim Händler! Carbon ab 1700 bekomm ich zb. ein Specialized Roubaix ebenfalls für den Preis vom Endurance! Nur das aktuelle Roadlite mit der kompletten Campagnolo Athena für 1200 ist preislich nicht zu toppen!


----------



## filiale (23. Juli 2014)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> ...Ab 3500 € bekomm ich schon ein Stumpjumper (mit Rabatt) beim Händler mit allen (Händler) vorteilen. Hab dann eben nicht zb. komplett XO oder XTR.



Genau deshalb gibt es ja den Preisvorteil....ob man dann persönlich darauf Wert legt alles von einer Schaltgruppe zu haben ist ja jedem selbst überlassen. Und leider ist nicht jeder Händler Vorort besser als ein Versender. Da gibt es auch ganz schöne Pappnasen. Da muß man einfach Glück haben mit den Vorort Dealer, genauso wie beim Versender.


----------



## Cedric999 (23. Juli 2014)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Preisvorteil...??? War mal! Jetzt nur noch bei einigen Modellen was die Ausstattung betrifft! Ab 3500 € bekomm ich schon ein Stumpjumper (mit Rabatt) beim Händler mit allen (Händler) vorteilen. Hab dann eben nicht zb. komplett XO oder XTR. Das gleiche bei den Rennrädern...! 1000 € mit einer 105er gibts auch schon beim Händler! Carbon ab 1700 bekomm ich zb. ein Specialized Roubaix ebenfalls für den Preis vom Endurance! Nur das aktuelle Roadlite mit der kompletten Campagnolo Athena für 1200 ist preislich nicht zu toppen!


Kannst du mir mal bitte das genaue modell schreiben (expert, comp, elite, sworks?)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (23. Juli 2014)

Er hat ja schon einen Widerspruch in seiner Beschreibung weil er sagt daß das Rad Vorort eben NICHT alles von einer Schaltgruppe hat (nur mal als Beispiel).


----------



## dj_holgie (23. Juli 2014)

Seit 2007 hatte ich mittlerweile 5 Canyons  und kein einziges kam zu spät. Im Gegenteil wenn dann zu früh. Im Wartezimmer melden sich natürlich auch immer nur die Leute bei denen es nicht klappt, das ist euch schon klar oder? Ich bin sicher wenn man mal eine repräsentative Umfrage starten würden, würden die allermeisten Leute ihr Bike pünktlich bekommen. Das deckt sich auch mit den Gesprächen/Erfahrungen die ich mit anderen Bikern ausgetauscht habe. Bei den Lieferzeiten zum Strive CF könnte man auch von einem Fehler sprechen. Das wurde doch brand neu reingestellt und die Lieferdaten haben an einigen Tagen überhaupt nicht gestimmt.

Zum Thema Preisvorteil: Man muss schon Modelle mit ungefähr gleicher Austattung miteinander vergleichen. Da gibts sehr wohl noch einen Preisvorteil, auch wenn der solangsam dahinschmilz. Besonders das Strive CF ist doch arg teuer, sind wohl die Innovationen die da drin stecken, die sie sich bezahlen lassen. Für mich als Hobby Bastler und Schrauber ist das Versand Modell ideal. In keiner Werkstatt der Welt (die ich kenne) stecken so viel Liebe in ihr Bike rein, z.B. wird sich beim entlüften der Bremse nicht richtig Zeit genommen, wenn ich das selber mache hole ich wirklich jede Luftblase raus.. Auch andere Arbeiten müssen zeitoptimiert statt finden.

Für andere Leute ist ein Händler Bike die bessere Wahl muss jeder für sich selber wissen.. Ich hätte aber keine Lust bei einem Bike mit 5.500€ UVP auf SLX Shifter, da würde ich mir irgendwie verarscht bei vorkommen


----------



## Deleted176859 (23. Juli 2014)

Cedric999 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal bitte das genaue modell schreiben (expert, comp, elite, sworks?)?



Das FSR Elite 29...


----------



## filiale (23. Juli 2014)

Dann macht doch mal einen Tabelle hier rein...dann sieht es jeder


----------



## Deleted176859 (23. Juli 2014)

@filiale: Ja die Händler...! Hätte ich nicht einen ehemaligen Kollegen der sich in den 90ern seinen Traum erfüllt hat mit einer Fahrradwerkstatt/Fachhändler wo ich jederzeit auch meine "Canyons" hinbringen kann hätte ich die Finger von Versenderbikes gleich ganz gelassen. Denn weder bin ich der "Schrauber" mit dementsprechender Ausrüstung noch hätte ich die Zeit, Geduld, Talent....

Und das Einschicken der Bikes...neeee danke.....! Ich hatte mal ein Canyon AM geliefert bekommen, war 2010. Äusserlich am Bikeguard nix zu sehen...aber dann beim Auspacken: Das Schaltwerk, welches richtiggehend verbogen war baumelte traurig vor sich hin am abgebrochenem Schaltauge! Das Sperrholzteil zwischen den Ausfallenden war regelrecht "Zerbröselt"! Überall im Karton waren die Späne verteilt! Wie die das hinbekommen haben beim Transport ist mir bis heute ein Rätsel! Ein Wunder das nicht noch mehr kaputt war!


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Juli 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Bei den Lieferzeiten zum Strive CF könnte man auch von einem Fehler sprechen. Das wurde doch brand neu reingestellt und die Lieferdaten haben an einigen Tagen überhaupt nicht gestimmt.


Da Canyon im Kundenkontakt per Telefon und Email aber alles nurmehr beschönigt, kann es kein Fehler sein...denn zur Erkenntnis eines Fehlers gehört auch Einsicht. Es wird aber nur an Ausreden zurechtgezupft...das ist für mich kein guter Service am Kunden, insofern war mein Storno nur folgerichtig und ich wünsche jemand anderem nun viel Spaß mit den Damen und Herren - und dann irgendwann mit dem Bike


----------



## dj_holgie (23. Juli 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Da Canyon im Kundenkontakt per Telefon und Email aber alles nurmehr beschönigt, kann es kein Fehler sein...denn zur Erkenntnis eines Fehlers gehört auch Einsicht. Es wird aber nur an Ausreden zurechtgezupft...das ist für mich kein guter Service am Kunden, insofern war mein Storno nur folgerichtig und ich wünsche jemand anderem nun viel Spaß mit den Damen und Herren - und dann irgendwann mit dem Bike



Dann probiers doch nochmal mit dem Alu Strive, was an der Eurobike vorgestellt wird.. Das wird auch zu vernüntigen Preisen rauskommen und man kann sich ohne schlechtes Gewissen mal hinlegen


----------



## khrika (23. Juli 2014)

klitschbeen schrieb:


> Preisvorteil...??? War mal! Jetzt nur noch bei einigen Modellen was die Ausstattung betrifft! Ab 3500 € bekomm ich schon ein Stumpjumper (mit Rabatt) beim Händler mit allen (Händler) vorteilen. Hab dann eben nicht zb. komplett XO oder XTR. Das gleiche bei den Rennrädern...! 1000 € mit einer 105er gibts auch schon beim Händler! Carbon ab 1700 bekomm ich zb. ein Specialized Roubaix ebenfalls für den Preis vom Endurance! Nur das aktuelle Roadlite mit der kompletten Campagnolo Athena für 1200 ist preislich nicht zu toppen!


Also auf jeden Fall Preisvorteil!! Und das um einiges. Beispiel gefällig? Hab mir im Dezember das Canyon SLX 9.9 für 3k gekauft. Hab mir Monate lang die Preise der Premium Hersteller mit Versender verglichen und bin zum Schluss gekommen das ich gleichwertige Bikes von Merida, Scott, Rotwild, Spezi (und mit Gleichwertig spreche ich von einem Gesamtkonzept Dämpfer, Laufräder Schaltwerk u.s.w) im Schnitt 2000 Euro mehr bezahle. Ich spreche hier nicht von irgendwelchen Schnäppchen oder Räder vom Vorjahr, sondern der Vergleich war bei aktuellen Modellen. Hier werden die Händer keine grossen Rabatte geben können  denn von der Marge leben sie ja. Und das ist Grundsätzlich auch ok. Nur bin ich nicht bereit 4500 bis 5000 Euro und dann nicht mal in der Grundausstattung das beste zu bekommen. 
Der Nachteil bei den Versender sind wie schon oben erwähnt die Reperaturen. Aber das muss jedem bewusst sein. In meinem Fall habe ich einfach mein Ersatzrad das ich im fall der Fälle nehme. (Ist ein völlig überteuertes Merida 26 Zoll)..


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Juli 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Dann probiers doch nochmal mit dem Alu Strive, was an der Eurobike vorgestellt wird.. Das wird auch zu vernüntigen Preisen rauskommen und man kann sich ohne schlechtes Gewissen mal hinlegen


Nö, ich freu mich jetzt auf ein Non-C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (23. Juli 2014)

khrika schrieb:


> Also auf jeden Fall Preisvorteil!! Und das um einiges. Beispiel gefällig? Hab mir im Dezember das Canyon SLX 9.9 für 3k gekauft. Hab mir Monate lang die Preise der Premium Hersteller mit Versender verglichen und bin zum Schluss gekommen das ich gleichwertige Bikes von Merida, Scott, Rotwild, Spezi (und mit Gleichwertig spreche ich von einem Gesamtkonzept Dämpfer, Laufräder Schaltwerk u.s.w) im Schnitt 2000 Euro mehr bezahle. Ich spreche hier nicht von irgendwelchen Schnäppchen oder Räder vom Vorjahr, sondern der Vergleich war bei aktuellen Modellen. Hier werden die Händer keine grossen Rabatte geben können  denn von der Marge leben sie ja. Und das ist Grundsätzlich auch ok. Nur bin ich nicht bereit 4500 bis 5000 Euro und dann nicht mal in der Grundausstattung das beste zu bekommen.
> Der Nachteil bei den Versender sind wie schon oben erwähnt die Reperaturen. Aber das muss jedem bewusst sein. In meinem Fall habe ich einfach mein Ersatzrad das ich im fall der Fälle nehme. (Ist ein völlig überteuertes Merida 26 Zoll)..




Welches Modell war denn 2scheine teurer in welcher Ausstattung,?

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## khrika (24. Juli 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Welches Modell war denn 2scheine teurer in welcher Ausstattung,?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


Paradebeispiel: Trek Superfly SL kostet 4500€ mit XT Ausstattung. Für das Geld verlange ich eine komplette XTR (ink. Zahnkranz) Ausrüstung. http://www.trekbikes.com/at/de/bikes/mountain/cross_country/superfly/superfly_9_8_sl/#


----------



## Kharne (24. Juli 2014)

Und was kostet die Kiste nach der EB mit etwas Verhandlungsgeschick? Richtig, 3k T€uro, oder weniger. Während ich bei Canyon immernoch den normalen Preis hinlege und selbst auf 3 Jahre alte Bikes vllt. 25% Rabatt bekomme


----------



## M.C (24. Juli 2014)

Die letzten Jahre fuhr ich ein Stumpjumper FSR, ein Enduro und zwei Demo's! Alles halt von Specialized. Heuer bekam ich einfach mal die Lust mir wieder ein Hardtail (so wie Anfang der 90iger) zuzulegen.

Im Endeffekt ist es ein Canyon "Grand Canyon AL SLX 9,9" um ca. €1900.- geworden.
Habe auch verglichen und nichts gleichwertiges bei Specalized, Trek usw.... in der Preisklasse gefunden.
Ich bin doch nicht mehr der "Feind meines eigenen Geldes"!


M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## khrika (24. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Und was kostet die Kiste nach der EB mit etwas Verhandlungsgeschick? Richtig, 3k T€uro, oder weniger. Während ich bei Canyon immernoch den normalen Preis hinlege und selbst auf 3 Jahre alte Bikes vllt. 25% Rabatt bekomme


Das mag eventuell in Städten zutreffen aber nicht da wo ich wohne auf dem Land. Aber um Rabatte geht's mir hier nicht. Ich spreche von UVP's. Es geht mir hier einfach ums Prinzip. Mittelmässige Ausstattung zu Premium Preisen geht für mich mal gar nicht.


----------



## damianfromhell (24. Juli 2014)

Wer setzt den fest was premiumpreise sind? Wenn ich bedenke vllt haut der Versender auch einfach unterirdische Preise raus  

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cedric999 (24. Juli 2014)

Vllt sind die Versenderbikes auch nicht so Brilliabt in der Verarbeitung wie z.b. Von Specialized


----------



## damianfromhell (24. Juli 2014)

Und vllt die Rahmen net so leicht.... Vllt schlechtere Produktionsstätten bzw Bedingungen 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## M.C (24. Juli 2014)

Cedric999 schrieb:


> Vllt sind die Versenderbikes auch nicht so Brilliabt in der Verarbeitung wie z.b. Von Specialized




Der Canyon Rahmen ist sogar fast schöner verarbeitet und lackiert als die von meinen Specis!
Und da hat keines unter €3500.- gekostet!

M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## M.C (24. Juli 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Und vllt die Rahmen net so leicht.... Vllt schlechtere Produktionsstätten bzw Bedingungen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk




Kommt alles von Fernost!
Wenn nicht sogar von der gleichen Produktionsstätte.

M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## khrika (24. Juli 2014)

M.C schrieb:


> Kommt alles von Fernost!
> Wenn nicht sogar von der gleichen Produktionsstätte.
> 
> M.f.G
> ...


Ja kommt alles von Fernost. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das es überhaupt nur 3-4 Produktionsstätten gibt da werden alle Rahmen hergestellt.


----------



## Kharne (24. Juli 2014)

Merida baut z.B. alles für Speci.

Bei Trek oder Speci braucht man nicht über Premium reden, die sind das Amerikanische Pendant zu Cube und Co. Hierzulande werden die Preise durch künstliche Verknappung und Marketing sehr hoch angesetzt und auch gehalten.


----------



## dj_holgie (24. Juli 2014)

Cedric999 schrieb:


> Vllt sind die Versenderbikes auch nicht so Brilliabt in der Verarbeitung wie z.b. Von Specialized



Sorry, aber da musste ich gerade mal laut lachen . Gerade bei Carbon Rahmen und in der Lackierung allgemein hat Specialized noch einiges aufzuholen um nur mal 2 Beispiele zu nennen.


----------



## dj_holgie (24. Juli 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Nö, ich freu mich jetzt auf ein Non-C



Non Cannondale? Welches wirds denn?


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. Juli 2014)

...steht doch unter meinem Nick...


----------



## Aurell (24. Juli 2014)

Erst mal an alle die meinen ich hätte meine Laufradsatz selber nach zentrieren können. Klar ich hätte das machen können, denn als gelernter Industriemechaniker ist das kein Problem. Aber es geht mir ums Prinzip. Es ist auf dem LRS (Bike) noch Garantie so kann der Hersteller ruhig für seine schlechte Qualität ein stehen. Dazu hätte ich die Garantie verloren wenn ich selber Hand angelegt hätte.

Dazu habe ich jetzt auch den Fall das ich die Laufräder von DTSwiss zurück habe und nach ca. 75km ist das Problem mit den losen Speichen wieder da. Also liegt doch ein größeres Problem vor und so geht es weiter aber diesmal soll Canyon sich abmühen. So zahlt Canyon das Porto und die Organisation bei Canyon muss zeigen was Sie kann. Bin auch schon gespannt ob ich wie der Leidensgenosse „schnubbi88“ mit seinem Eierenden Laufrad auch nur eine Felge zurück geschickt bekomme. Bei Canyon rechne ich mittlerweile mit allem. 

So habe ich gleich am Sonntag nach der Tour in den Bergen im Internet die Reklamation gestartet und am Mittwoch Nachmittag endlich mal eine Antwort mit dem Retourenschein bekommen. Das zeigt schon mal das Canyon anscheinend von Reklamation überrannt wird.

Aktuell kann ich nur sagen das ich jetzt schon öfters die Servicehotline angerufen habe und dabei zu 90% immer nur genervte und inkompetente Gesprächspartner hatte. Denn was soll ich davon halten wenn mir gesagt wird ich sollte mit meinem Bike doch mal eben persönlich in Koblenz vorbei kommen so könnte man das Problem evtl. schnell lösen. Wobei aber der Mitarbeiter/in an der Hotline wie üblich vorher meine Adresse mit mir abgeglichen hat und gesehen hat das ich aus München komme. Wie soll ich da mal schnell in Koblenz vorbei schauen? 

Auch als ich kurz nach meiner Bestellung meines Bikes damals an der Hotline nach gefragt habe ob beim Laufrad die Ventile fürs Tubless Ready schon dabei sind habe ich auch nur die knappe Antwort in einem genervten Ton erhalten der LRS ist halt Tubless Ready. Mehr konnte mir nicht gesagt werden. 

Was für mich erfreulich ist, das Canyon der Zeit auch schon über Leserbrief in einer Bike-Bravo herbe Kritik erntet. 

Aber es gibt zum Glück ja noch anderen Firmen wie Sigma Sport, Rose oder Bike-Discount denen Ihre Kunden wichtig sind. Dort hatte ich schon Reklamationen und ich hatte innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen den Ersatz vor mir liegen. Dazu höfliche und kompetente Gesprächspartner am Telefon die auf mein Problem eingegangen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (25. Juli 2014)

das problem ist nicht canyon sondern dtswiss. canyon vermittelt nur.der zubehörhersteller hat seine felge nicht im griff.für canyon ist es nur nervig wenn der zubehörhersteller ein fehlerhaftes produkt verkauft. natürlich rechtfertigt das keine inkompetenz der servicehotline und auch keine genervten mitarbeiter.
daher empfehle ich immer direkt mit dem zubehörhersteller zu reden und canyon außen vor zu lassen so wie du es schon gemacht hast.


----------



## damianfromhell (25. Juli 2014)

Des Problem ist das Canyon die Dinger günstig verkaufen will und dementsprechend ist der Einkauf sehr günstig.  Das da dann iwann die Qualität leiden muss ist nur logisch 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hillside (25. Juli 2014)

Es gehört zur Logik des Konsums, dass man seine Wahl für die einzig richtige hält. Man hat auch herausgefunden, dass Autokäufer nach dem Kauf vermehrt die Anzeigen des eigenen Modells beachten und Informationen über andere Modelle unbewusst ignorieren. Selektive Wahrnehmung ist eine schöne Sache  Am besten sind die Leute, die vom Preisvorteil schwärmen, nur um dann auf eigene Kosten zahlreiche Teile zu tauschen. 



			
				khrika schrieb:
			
		

> aber um Rabatte geht's mir hier nicht. Ich spreche von UVP's.



Ein Vergleich der Listenpreise macht wenig Sinn: Wie beim Autokauf wird beim Bike-Händler auch ganzjährig rabattiert, während der Versender das nur für Auslaufmodelle macht.



			
				dj_holgie schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade bei Carbon Rahmen und in der Lackierung allgemein hat Specialized noch einiges aufzuholen



Deswegen haben sich ja auch die Spectral Modelle massiv verzögert, weil Canyon das mit der Lackierung so gut im Griff hat… das ist schlicht Unsinn.



			
				Aurell schrieb:
			
		

> habe ich auch nur die knappe Antwort in einem genervten Ton erhalten



Sehr schade finde ich, wenn zu langen Wartezeiten noch Unfreundlichkeit kommt. Ich habe Verständnis für die Mitarbeiter, die schlicht überlastet sind. Aber ich habe kein Verständnis für das Management, denn dann sollten sie längst mehr Leute eingestellt haben. Das Problem ist ja schon seit Jahren bekannt.


----------



## Kharne (25. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> das problem ist nicht canyon sondern dtswiss.



Das ist Quatsch. Mit der Maschine aufgebaute Laufräder kommen immer mal wieder nicht 100%ig aus der Maschine, der Unterschied ist, dass der Händler das idR beim Aufbau merkt und richtet. Dazu kommt, dass halt irgendwas leichtes verbaut wird, egal obs hält oder nicht. Und zu guter letzt sind 99% aller Schläge selbst verschuldet, leichte Laufräder sind nunmal nicht unkaputtbar...

Ich bleibe dabei: Was zum Versender einzuschicken, was man in 5 Minuten selbst oder beim Händler richten lassen kann ist selbst Schuld.


----------



## Aurell (25. Juli 2014)

Es stimmt das es besser dirket mit DTSwiss zu sprechen aber nach dem DTSwiss es auch nicht hin bekommen hat und ich das Rad aber bei Canyon gekauft habe ist Canyon für Gutschrift mein Ansprechpartner. Dazu kann Canyon ruhig merken das Sie eine falsche Komponentenwahl getroffen haben und mangelhafte Qualität verbauen. Vielleicht wird dann ja mal DTSwiss bei Canyon als Lieferant aus gelistet. Canyon sollte als Unternehmen auch eine Lieferantenbewertung anhand der Qualtiät durch führen und wie soll das gehen wenn Sie von den Probleme nichts mit bekommen.
Dazu finde ich es bei Canyon auch schade das Sie nur noch Laufräder mit Gewichtsbeschränkungen verbauen aber in den Produktinformationen der Komponenten des Rades nichts darüber schreiben. Erst wieder auf der Seite des technischen Supports ist etwas zu finden.



Kharne schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei: Was zum Versender einzuschicken, was man in 5 Minuten selbst oder beim Händler richten lassen kann ist selbst Schuld.


 
Zu der Aussage kann ich nur sagen wer es mag soll es machen. Aber der Richtige Weg für die Gewährleistung und Garantie ist das einschicken. Der Versender darf ruhig merken das er bei Rekalmation etwas umgänglicher und schneller werden muss. Ansonsten muss ich HillSide Zitieren.



Hillside schrieb:


> ich habe kein Verständnis für das Management, denn dann sollten sie längst mehr Leute eingestellt haben. Das Problem ist ja schon seit Jahren bekannt.


 
Das nenne ich dann Mißmanagement oder Nieten in Nadelstreifen. Canyon hat es daher nicht besser verdient als den Ärger der Kunden zuspüren zu bekommen.

Mir tun auch nur die Mitarbeiter leid die es mit solchen Kunden wie mir zu tun bekommen die Ihnen in normalen freundlichen Ton aber ganz klar sagen was Sie von dem Umgang der Firma Canyon mit den Kunden halten. Bei solchen Sachen bin ich sehr direkt und unnachgebig.
.


----------



## Kharne (25. Juli 2014)

Du machst hier einen Aufriss um nix. Canyon gehen ein paar Leute, die ihre Bikes gescheit einsetzen und dabei was zerdeppern voll am Arsch vorbei. Genau wie den anderen Herstellern. Der Großteil der "Mountainbikes" wird immernoch an Leute verkauft, die die Teile in die Vitrine stellen oder damit Sonntags mal um den See und/oder zur Eisdiele fahren. Die machen da auch nix kaputt. Und daher wird sich an den verbauten Laufrädern nix ändern, es sei denn sie sind ein totaler Griff ins Klo (siehe Crank Brothers LR, die verbaut keiner mehr als OEM)


----------



## noocelo (25. Juli 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Selektive Wahrnehmung ist eine schöne Sache



... ist wahrnehmung nicht immer selektiv?

zur sache: canyon tut sicherlich  gut daran rücksendegründe systematisch zu erfassen, auszuwerten und entsprechend zu berücksichtigen. allerdings habe ich mich aus pragmatischen gründen auch wiederholt für 'selber machen und fahren' statt 'spüren lassen und warten' entschieden. am liebsten wäre mir allerdings 'spüren lassen und fahren'.


----------



## Hillside (25. Juli 2014)

noocelo schrieb:


> ... ist wahrnehmung nicht immer selektiv?



Selbstverständlich. Es ging mir um die Hervorhebung.



			
				noocleo schrieb:
			
		

> zur sache: canyon tut sicherlich  gut daran rücksendegründe systematisch zu erfassen, auszuwerten und entsprechend zu berücksichtigen. allerdings habe ich mich aus pragmatischen gründen auch wiederholt für 'selber machen und fahren' statt 'spüren lassen und warten' entschieden. am liebsten wäre mir allerdings 'spüren lassen und fahren'.



Ja, letzteres wäre sicher am besten. Es ist einfach schade, wenn Leute dann wegen der Wartezeit lieber auf eigene Kosten reparieren. Dann geht die Versenderstrategie doppelt auf: Eng kalkulieren, der Kunde beteiligt sich dann in der Gewährleistung quasi "freiwillig" an den Kosten. Nur der Preisvorteil relativiert sich.


----------



## DiHo (25. Juli 2014)

Aurell schrieb:


> Erst mal an alle die meinen ich hätte meine Laufradsatz selber nach zentrieren können. Klar ich hätte das machen können, denn als gelernter Industriemechaniker ist das kein Problem. Aber es geht mir ums Prinzip. Es ist auf dem LRS (Bike) noch Garantie so kann der Hersteller ruhig für seine schlechte Qualität ein stehen. Dazu hätte ich die Garantie verloren wenn ich selber Hand angelegt hätte.
> 
> Dazu habe ich jetzt auch den Fall das ich die Laufräder von DTSwiss zurück habe und nach ca. 75km ist das Problem mit den losen Speichen wieder da. Also liegt doch ein größeres Problem vor und so geht es weiter aber diesmal soll Canyon sich abmühen. So zahlt Canyon das Porto und die Organisation bei Canyon muss zeigen was Sie kann. Bin auch schon gespannt ob ich wie der Leidensgenosse „schnubbi88“ mit seinem Eierenden Laufrad auch nur eine Felge zurück geschickt bekomme. Bei Canyon rechne ich mittlerweile mit allem.
> 
> ...






ähmm...
Tschuldigung....aber Rose und co als Beispiele für guten support da muß ich mal hellgrell lachen.
Da habe ich so meine schlechten Erfahrungen bei Rose machen müßen.

Ich glaube Canyon verkauft tausende von Rädern im Jahr und hier schreiben ein paar enttäuschte über ihre Erlebnisse.
Die anderen tausende, und da zähle ich mich dazu, sind wohl sehr zufrieden.
Überall, egal wann, wirds immer ein paar geben die schlecht geschlafen oder irgendwo nicht zufrieden sind.
Bei so vielen Zubehörteilen wirds dann auch mal eine schlechte Charge geben.
Und Händler haben hier nunmal keine Support Seite.
Gibt auch bestimmt viele Händler die unfreundlich und inkompetent sind nur wirds hier wegen denen keinen fred geben.
Schlechte Zubehörteile und lange Wartezeiten sowie unfreundliche Leute sind immer ein Ärgerniss da braucht man nicht zu diskutieren.
Und was diese dämlichen Bikehefte schreiben ist mal drauf geschi.....
Von wegen 27,5  (ein Uraltes franzosenmaß als n0n plu ultra preisen) und (ich kanns nicht mehr höhren "twentyniner") lobhudeln. Bikehefte bezahlen sich nicht nur von den Abonnenten sondern Werbung und die Bikeindustrie halten die am Leben.
Da hat wohl Canyon nix gezahlt

Und Achtung jetzt kommts: Ich möchte keinen hier in irgendeiner Form angreifen oder beleidigen (Mountainbiker sind mal grundsätzlich alle sympathisch) sondern das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (25. Juli 2014)

Radon geht nur, wenn du nen Servicepartner um die Ecke hast, der was drauf hat und sich um seine Kunden kümmert und Rose nur, wenn du kurz bei denen vorbeischneien kannst. Ansonsten hast du den Gleichen Stress nur eben in grün, wenn was ist.


----------



## MaxiNagl (26. Juli 2014)

Kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Ich habe selber auch mit Canyon sehr, sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Jetzt habe ich bereits den 3ten defekt nach noch nicht mal 1,75 Jahren. Ich denke der jetzige ist der größte. DIE FIT Einheit in der Gabe ist kaputt.
Ich werde am Montag den Service von Canyon kontaktieren. Mal sehen, was ich diesmal zu hören bekomme.
Ich werde berichten.


----------



## DiHo (26. Juli 2014)

Da mußt du mal an F0X schreiben...


----------



## Kharne (26. Juli 2014)

Nö, das ist ein Mangel, den Canyon via Gewährleistung beheben muss...


----------



## dj_holgie (26. Juli 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Deswegen haben sich ja auch die Spectral Modelle massiv verzögert, weil Canyon das mit der Lackierung so gut im Griff hat… das ist schlicht Unsinn.



Also 1. verzögern sich die Spectrals nicht. Wer später bestellt bekommt seins später. Es gab lediglich ein Fehler mit Lieferzeitangabe ein paar Tage lang. 2. Unsinn ist hier dein Argument was kein Sinn macht?! Was haben die Lieferzeiten mit der Lackqualität zu tun?! Versteh ich nicht. Auf welche Quellen beziehst du dich?


----------



## dj_holgie (26. Juli 2014)

Aurell schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich die Garantie verloren wenn ich selber Hand angelegt hätte.



Natürlich verlierst du keine Garantie wenn du 3 Speichen ordnungsgemäß nach zentrierst. Und schon gar nicht verliert man wegen sowas die Rahmengarantie. Wenn das Laufrad nach dem zentrieren eine schreckliche 8 hat und du fährst dann damit weiter und du zerstört dir damit das Laufrad und Canyon kann dir nachweisen das du es fehlerhaft eingespeicht hast dann verlierst du evtl. die Garantie auf das Laufrad. Aber das ist ein riesen Unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (26. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Nö, das ist ein Mangel, den Canyon via Gewährleistung beheben muss...



Kann man so machen, nur jeder weiß das es über Toxoholics direkt um einiges schneller geht.


----------



## Kharne (26. Juli 2014)

Und dass Toxo sagt: Leck mich. Über Canyon hast du noch ne Chance das für lau zu kriegen. 

War die Gabel innerhalb des ersten Jahres bei bezahlten Service?


----------



## dj_holgie (26. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Und dass Toxo sagt: Leck mich. Über Canyon hast du noch ne Chance das für lau zu kriegen.
> 
> War die Gabel innerhalb des ersten Jahres bei bezahlten Service?


Ne Toxo sagt schick die Canyon Rechnung mit und es geht auf Garantie. Macht doch jeder so.

Ich bins so langsam leid hier den Canyon Anwalt zu spielen, aber hier muss man teilweise schon sehr abgefahrenes Zeug lesen...

Da wird z.B. Canyon unterstellt das DT Swiss wissentlich LRS mit schlechtere Qualität an Canyon ausliefert, weil die weniger im Einkauf bezahlen. Canyon wird für schuldig gemacht wenn die FIT Kartusche in der Fox Gabel kaputt geht. Wahrscheinlich zahlen die an Fox auch weniger und kriegen nur die Abfall Gabeln oder wie?  Habt ihr auch irgendwelche Quellen für eure kruden Theorien? Oder sind das nur Rechtfertigungen um sein eigenes Gewissen zu beruhigen das man für die selbe Qualität 2 bis 3.000€ mehr bezahlt hat?


----------



## Kharne (26. Juli 2014)

Komisch. Eine 15 Monate alte Fox aus nem Cube eingeschickt, die keinen Service nach 12 Monaten gesehen hat, weil die Gabel extremes Buchsenspiel hatte -> Der Kunde durfte zahlen. Das ist bei Canyon nicht anders, deswegen mein Tipp: An Canyon schicken, die sollen das mit dem Service klären.


----------



## MaxiNagl (28. Juli 2014)

Telefonat mit Canyon: es ist kein Garantiefall und wird im Rahmen eines Services bei Fox behoben. Kostenpunkt lauf Mitarbeiterin etwa 160€. Super Laden. Ich werde nie mehr bei Canyon bestellen. Die Räder mögen nett sein, der Service dagegen ist furchtbar.


----------



## Hillside (28. Juli 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Also 1. verzögern sich die Spectrals nicht. Wer später bestellt bekommt seins später. Es gab lediglich ein Fehler mit Lieferzeitangabe ein paar Tage lang. 2. Unsinn ist hier dein Argument was kein Sinn macht?! Was haben die Lieferzeiten mit der Lackqualität zu tun?! Versteh ich nicht. Auf welche Quellen beziehst du dich?



Es gab aufgrund von Lackproblemen erhebliche Verzögerungen bei der Auslieferung der Spectral-Modelle dieses Jahr. Steht im Wartezimmer-Thread, u.a. hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wartezimmer-2014.657141/page-40#post-11995742

Deswegen haben so viele Leute auch Multifunktionstücher usw. bekommen.


----------



## filiale (28. Juli 2014)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> Telefonat mit Canyon: es ist kein Garantiefall und wird im Rahmen eines Services bei Fox behoben. Kostenpunkt lauf Mitarbeiterin etwa 160€. Super Laden. Ich werde nie mehr bei Canyon bestellen. Die Räder mögen nett sein, der Service dagegen ist furchtbar.



Das hat aber nix mit Canony zu tun sondern ist die beschissene Produktpolitik von Fox. Daher meiden viele user die Fox Fahrwerke. Für den Hersteller wie Canyon ist Fox super günstig im Einkauf. Aber wehe es ist mal etwas kaputt und es wurde vorher kein unverschämt teurer Service innerhalb des ersten Jahres gemacht. Dann ist Fox zickig und Du greifst tief in die Tasche. Da kann auch Canyon nix gegen machen, die sind ja nur Vermittler. Was hat das also damit zu tun das Du nie mehr bei Canyon bestellen willst ?


----------



## hanz-hanz (28. Juli 2014)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> Telefonat mit Canyon: es ist kein Garantiefall und wird im Rahmen eines Services bei Fox behoben. Kostenpunkt lauf Mitarbeiterin etwa 160€. Super Laden. Ich werde nie mehr bei Canyon bestellen. Die Räder mögen nett sein, der Service dagegen ist furchtbar.



Wieso?
Jedes Teil, was sich bewegt, unterliegt einem gewissen Verschleiß und muss gewartet werden. 
In fast zwei Jahren kann hier in der Fit-Einheit auch mal ne Dichtung kaputt gehen.
Also Backen zu und die Gabel an Fox (ehemals Toxo) schicken!


----------



## damianfromhell (28. Juli 2014)

Canyon ist Ansprechpartner in erster Linie weil du mit denen den Kaufvertrag hast. Den jährlichen Service musst aber bei jedem Hersteller machen für eine gewährleistung. Wärst du gut beraten worden bzw hättest doch vorher informiert wusstest das  am Telefon halt manchmal net so easy

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dj_holgie (28. Juli 2014)

hanz-hanz schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Jedes Teil, was sich bewegt, unterliegt einem gewissen Verschleiß und muss gewartet werden.
> In fast zwei Jahren kann hier in der Fit-Einheit auch mal ne Dichtung kaputt gehen.
> Also Backen zu und die Gabel an Fox (ehemals Toxo) schicken!



Ja eine Fox Gabel braucht leider sehr viel Wartung und die Wartungsintervalle sind leider sehr kurz ABER die FIT-Kartusche als Einheit ist relativ wartungsarm und macht man beim kleinen Service ja auch nicht auf. Kenn Leute die machen immer nur kleinen Service also Öl Wechsel und Dichtungen und haben die FIT Kartusche noch nie angepackt und die Gabel läuft sehr geschmeidig. Langer Rede kurzer Sinn -> Wenn an der FIT Kartusche was defekt ist sollte das auf jeden Fall ein Garantiefall sein, da das kein Verschleißteil an der Gabel ist wie z.B. eine Dichtung. Kenn allerdings auch die ganze Geschichte nicht und weiß nicht ob der kleine Service gemacht wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (28. Juli 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Es gab aufgrund von Lackproblemen erhebliche Verzögerungen bei der Auslieferung der Spectral-Modelle dieses Jahr. Steht im Wartezimmer-Thread, u.a. hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wartezimmer-2014.657141/page-40#post-11995742
> 
> Deswegen haben so viele Leute auch Multifunktionstücher usw. bekommen.



OK, aber Lackierung an Alu Rahmen und Lackierung an Carbon Rahmen sind schon 2 verschiedene Welten. Ich hab jedenfalls noch nie ein pulverbeschichteten oder eloxierten Carbon Rahmen gesehen. Ist wahrscheinlich auch ein ganz anderer Zulieferer, also ich würde nicht automatisch drauf schließen das sie jetzt am Strive CF auch Probleme an der Lackierung haben..


----------



## Hillside (28. Juli 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> OK, aber Lackierung an Alu Rahmen und Lackierung an Carbon Rahmen sind schon 2 verschiedene Welten. Ich hab jedenfalls noch nie ein pulverbeschichteten oder eloxierten Carbon Rahmen gesehen. Ist wahrscheinlich auch ein ganz anderer Zulieferer, also ich würde nicht automatisch drauf schließen das sie jetzt am Strive CF auch Probleme an der Lackierung haben..



Bei Carbon gibt es auch zahlreiche Beschwerden über Lack. Wenn man im Canyon-Forum nach Lack sucht, kommt so einiges zusammen.

U.a. hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/grand-canyon-cf-slx-29-9-9-team.611118/page-13#post-11945696 (das kennst Du, da hast Du ja auch gepostet)

Und hier zum Nerve CF: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/umfr...ckqualitaet-haltbarkeit-beim-nerve-cf.651179/

Und das stammt *von Dir*:



			
				dj_holgie schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das gleiche "Problem".
> 
> Ich heul normalerweise nicht über jeden Kratzer rum, im Gegenteil, bin eigentlich stolz drauf, aber das Nerve scheint schon extrem schnell zu zerkratzen. Ich hatte vorher allerdings auch ein andosierten Rahmen, mir fehlt ein bisschen der Vergleich um ehrlich zu sein, aber beim Nerve muss ja schon fast das ganze Bike in Folie einpacken, das kanns ja auch nicht sein. Lade bei Gelegenheit auch noch ein paar Bilder hoch.





			
				dj_holgie schrieb:
			
		

> Habe eine Antwort von Canyon bekommen:
> 
> "Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon Nerve CF entschieden haben. Dieses Rad wurde nicht lackiert. Darum vermute ich, dass Ihr Bild von einem Nerve AL stammt. Wir bieten in unserem Service einen Smart Repair an. Bei diesem können kleinere Schönheitsfehler am Rahmen ausgebessert werden.."
> 
> ...



Beim letzten Satz hast Du meine volle Zustimmung.


----------



## dj_holgie (28. Juli 2014)

Ja die Lackierung beim Nerve CF war unter aller Sau (zumindestens bei den Modellen aus dem 1. Jahr) Dazu gepaart noch mit den Nobby Nics die alles hochgeschleudert haben, sah das Bike nach einer Saison EXTREM zugerichtet aus. Das man mir den Rahmen zum Crash Replacement Preis austauschen wollte war auch keine Lösung für mich (immer noch über 1000€)..

Allerdings ist die Lackierung beim Lux CF nun echt super widerstandsfähig, überhaupt keine Probleme mehr. Wenns ein natürlich übern Lenker wickelt und das Bike klatscht auf einen Stein auf, ist da immer noch ein Kratzer, aber das ist dann halt Physik und keine schlechte Lackierung  

Scheinbar haben sie dazugelernt, man darf gespannt sein wie es beim Strive CF wird. Was ich aber eigentlich sagen wollte war ja das auch Luxus Marken offensichtlich starke Probleme mit der Lackierung haben. Sowas kann ein überall treffen und nicht nur beim "Billig-Versender"...


----------



## Hillside (30. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht hängt es auch davon ab, an welchen Unterauftragnehmer in Taiwan der Auftrag gegangen ist. Oder wer gerade lackiert hat.

Aber Du bist ein sehr loyaler Kunde. Wenn man die Mail liest, haben sie Dir ja quasi unterstellt, sie betrügen zu wollen -- oder nicht zu wissen, welches Rad Du gekauft hast.


----------

